# Strahd's Goblinoid mini campaign "Yar Gock



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

Time goes by and you, part of the Yar Gock tribe, do what ever needs to be done, the end of autumn is near and the winter is on the door step.
The Goblins chores are including scouting the land by night, hunting, fishing, chopping woods, mining flint and other mundane works.
When free, sleeping, struggling over females, eating and wrestling are the most frequent activities.
The bugbears are working shifts in the prison, guarding, employing and torturing the slaves whenever the possibility comes. 

*Room #1:*
Arrrggg..
The ruthless Ogre steps inside the main room, most of the goblin imps immediately cower behind the females, the ogre is feared and it was not once nor twice, that an imp and a female found their death when approaching and sniffing the large creature out of curiosity, since then, when ever the Ogre steps into the big meeting place all tribe stand still, behind him, the super elite guards take their spots and calls
Gathering!! 
The meeting room boils and broils as goblins line and takes their spots, all except for the entrances guards arrive in a matter of seconds, no one wants to upset the Mogur and late.
After some time the Mogur arrive and takes his seat. Tok-Razul, the high priest takes his spot on the right of the seat.

Winter is coming and the mighty one deserves special offering or this winter will be severed.
The high priest squeaks.
What does our lord of depth wishes from his tribe?
Reply the Mogur.
mumbling while Cutting his hand, dripping drops of blood and throwing rat bones into a bowl the high priest continue.
The lord deserves humans, female and male to be sacrificed on the sacred altar, grinded wild boar fangs from the howling forest and what is this?!?  I see stones and a dome, and a red stone … ahh … all are burned.
The Priest licks his burned hands and mumbles incoherently. 
The opaque dome, the dome, the ruins …
The crowd of goblin whispers loudly as the substance in the bowl is caught on fire.
The Priest has spoken!! 
Declares the tribe's chief from his stone chair and silence the mob.
Several things must take place to survive the winter. Humans must be brought and sacrificed.
The Mogur consults with the Priest in private while the room boils with excitement until the Ogre roars.
It is late autumn, Human caravans are traveling to the village before the north mountain passes are blocked with snow, and we need to take caravan and humans.
Pillage, Raid, Destroy.
The Goblins cheer.
We need meat from the forest!!!  
The chief calls
Yeah, meat, deer, boar… oh… the howling beast.
Several concerning voices mix with braver goblin's and hobgoblin's rejoicing
But the red rock must be brought from the ruins!!!
All goblins go silent.
Consulting must be made, master … to choose the most appropriate scum for the missions. To the Gallery (room #4) we must go and consult the paintings and the eyes.

The Mogur, the high priest and the Ogre leave the room, leaving the super elite warriors and the Hobgoblins to guard the way outside of the room. Whispering and talking begin to spread among the mob, all are waiting for the return of the tribe's leaders.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2007)

Ur'nagi is resting in the female warren when the call of 'Gathering' goes through the caverns. Ur'nagi trucks her sword into her belt then wraps her furs around her. Then, like the others, she makes her way to the main chamber. The passage ways are crowded but Ur'nagi is rarely jostled. Lesser warriors have learnt to keep their distance, and she in turn knows to keep her distance from the stronger warriors.

Arriving in the chamber, Ur'nagi slips along the wall, finding a quiet(ish) place from which to observe the proceedings. She does not join in the whispering, nor the cheering and celebrations. She watches quietly, attentive to the expressions and glances of those at the front, alert for danger.

Ur'nagi frowns at the high priests final words. She tries to decide if it would be better to be chosen or not chosen. She decides that she can do nothing about it, so she will not worry about it.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Nerrak Spleenbiter listens carefully to the words, grinning evilly as the Mogur and the high priest leave the chamber. "Glorious," he mutters under his breath, rubbing his hands together vigorously. It would be an honor to be chosen for the special tasks that lay ahead. The goblin witchdoctor cackled with glee. Oh, to watch the humans scream as they were captured and tortured, and finally sacrificed to the Lord of Darkness upon the altar. "Yes, yes," Nerrak continues to mutter, "Glorious!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Suxm Dreadgouge (Goblin Cleric 2)*

As the call for gathering was made, Suxm made his way to the meeting chamber. Once there he took his place with the other witchdoctor and shaman at their self proclaimed spot near Tok-Razul. As usual several of the elite warriors had already taken the spot. Suxm and his fellows had to act like they were going to curse them before they would back down. As the Mogur, Tok-Razul and the ogre left Suxm wondered at what mission he would be assigned. Seeing Nerrak, Suxm merely nodded to his fellow witchdoctor.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 7, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek*, returning from a small fishing trip, drops off his catches in the *Female Work Room* and then notices the tribe converging. He quietly joins the rest of the tribe in the *Communal Room* making his way to where the other Bugbears stand keeping his distance from them, as well as from the other Goblins and Hobgoblins.

After listening to the tribe's leaders he scowls at the mention of humans and thinks to himself - "_It should be dwarves._" He waits for the leaders to return hoping that he will be selected as his normal duties are rather boring, lacking fresh blood and screams, and new prey.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2007)

The Mogur!!
Calls the super elite guard to silence the whispering goblins.

The Mogur takes his seat and scans his mob.
Gor, Fodash …
The Sun master
The high priest interrupts and whispers to the Mogur's ear.
The human's caravan travels during sun time, Mog, Zub, Genk, Koshra and Ik'gosh you are to dispatch, pillage and bring the humans here.
Ik'gosh, the crazy female shaman chuckles with pleasure and the four hired hobgoblins nod in agreement.
Gor, Fodash, Vob, Mikas, Salvoroch and Dor Kursm. Bring us the boar from the howling forest. you'll get a bonus coins for every other forest animal you bring back here… and Vob, if I'll hear that you ran from the battlefield again, I'll mop the floor in my chamber with your face, Ha ha ha.
The goblins spring into maniacal laugh and insanity except for the poor goblin miner. As he goes to line with the other goblins and the two bugbears Salvoroch the Elf Slaver and Dor Kursm the Gnome head banger.
Let it be a lesson to you, you dwarven rug!
He then scans his mob once more
Ur'nagi, I hope you'll perish in the ruins, you undisciplined wench.
The Mogur chuckles in a low tones voice.
The magic within the ruins master, we need the appropriate goblins.
Say the High priest. The Mogur rubs his chin.
Hmmm… Sexm, Nerrak, you are going to the ruins.
Looking over the entire tribe once more he adds
Mek Thazug'il, they can use your muscles, you dirty bug.

The Mogur have spoken!
Declare Ber, The strongest Hobgoblin in the whole tribe, he consults with the High Priest and the Mogur and continue
Those our mighty leader mentioned are to report after sunset in the watch post (Room #7),  fully equipped, the meeting has over!
The Mogur leaves the room and followerd by Tok-Razul and the Ogre.
The common room backs to bustle and activity in a matter of seconds

*Trading, buying and whatever you want can take place, sun dawn will be in 6 hours from now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 9, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* smirks at '_you undisciplined wench._' and '_you dirty bug_' from their Mogur. The smirk quickly fades as he looks to make eye contact with all of the 3 Goblins that he will be overseeing in the mission to the Ruins. Once he has made eye contact he nods to them in recognition and then fades into the crowd making his way back to the *Hidden Entrance's Guard Area (#7)*. 

There he will nod to the Hobgoblin in charge and then, assuming there is nothing else that needs to be done, he will spend sometime outside to scout out the path to the ruins to ensure he has a good idea of the layout and to see what all will be encountered. Mek will be very conservative in his scouting. If he does not make it all of the way there that is fine, as he will be more concerned with stealth: stealth first, scouting the path  and surrounding areas second, and progress a long the path to the ruins third. He will return with plenty of time to meet and discuss plans for the journey (a hour or so before).

[*OOC: *Is this plan OK?  ]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Suxm Dreadgouge (Goblin Cleric 2)*

Suxm went to rest and then just before time to meet, he prepared himself and went to watch post to join his group. Upon arriving at the watch post he sees the various groups joining together. He walks over to the others of his group and waits for the order to move out.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

*Nerrak Spleenbiter, goblin druid 2*

Nerrak cackles, happy to be assigned to the exploration of the ruins. It was rumored that dark and twisted magics awaited the bold within the confines of the place. Perhaps the witchdoctor could recover something to increase his personal power. He continues to cackle as he considers the possibilities.

Knowing sundown to not be far off, Nerrak moves to arm and armor himself, as well as gather his weapons and gear. That done, he seeks out his wolf companion Daggermouth. With the great black beast at his side, Nerrak Spleenbiter heads toward the watchpost to join those that will be his companions on this trek.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

The dirt trail circles the lone knoll. by foot it supposed to take 20 minutes, but scouting and advancing in the bushes between the trees, takes Mek about one hour. The top third part of the knoll is tree less area, covered with grass and wild flower, there are no places to hide or take cover, except for a few stones that fell from the ruined tower. 
Advancing on the top third without being noticed is hard, walking by night is the best option here.
No sign of other humanoids or demi-humans in the surrounding area, but the animals that live on this knoll, an occasional rabbit and a ferret flee from your sight into their burrows.

*The wolves den lies in room #7 as well.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 13, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek will watch the tower and the surrounding are for about 2 hours and then make his way back to the tribe to prepare for the journey.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Nerrak waits patiently for his companions, speaking in low tones to Daggermouth. The witchdoctor was anxious to get this mission underway, but knew success would depend upon having companions along for the jounrey.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

*For Mek*

The ruins are three circle shaped buildings that lies on top of the knoll, the southern structure is domed, covered with vines, ferns and moss, this place is not ruined and mysteriously not touched by the age of time.
The two other buildings are now one story structures. The upper stories crumbled long time ago and decorate the area and the slopes of the knoll. 
It seems that the northern tower have no apparent entrance, it is a circular shape and no more, the middle building, between the dome and the northern building consist a single heavy wooden door.

All goblins that perish are thrown around the ruined tower for scavengers. That is why Mek spots the remains of goblins all around.
One scouting party tries to venture the ruins last year, to bring the red stone as well, no one ever heard from them or saw them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek patiently waits for his group to assemble at the hidden entrance while watching the Goblins and Hobgoblin practice.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

Nerrak watches the approach of the bugbear with his cat-like eyes. "Greetings, Mek Thazug'il. Have you seen anything of interest out there?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek eyes the animistic witchdoctor with a disdainful and begrudging respect. Disdain for the goblin's heathen ways has always been apparent in the Bugbear's eyes the few times that you have interacted with him, but he has never acted against you directly or indirectly. Perhaps you are too useful for the tribe, or perhaps he is intrigued by your inclination towards nature and brave enough to reject Maglubiyet, or maybe you are not dwarf enough to be worth his anger or effort. You are not quite sure. You have entertained the thought that perhaps he gives more respect to your wolf than you, as like creatures - hunters - would be wont to do. 

Mek just quietly goes about doing what is asked of him only truly showing and level of sadistic joy when someone mentions entering dwarven territory.

Mek just shakes his head 'no' as the scar tissue along his throat catches your eye.

[*OOC: *Is that too much? How does that work for you Rhun?]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC: *Is that too much? How does that work for you Rhun?]




*My only concern is that Nerrak's actually considers himelf favored of Maglubyet:
He believes he is one of the chosen of Maglubyet...although not a cleric, Nerrak views his closeness with the earth as a closeness to the god, as earth is part of Maglubyet's portfolio.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

[*Rhun: *Yea I know. It can make for interesting role playing as what you do and say proves your faith to our patron and earns Mek's true respect. You may consider yourself a chosen even though your methods and beliefs differ from the normal follower, especially from his clerics. It is that which he sees as disconcerting - the difference. Through spending time with you he may learn that because you worship different does not mean that you do are not a true follower of Maglubyet of the Deep.   

I am looking for a little bit of tension that will go away eventually.]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [I am looking for a little bit of tension that will go away eventually.]




*Sounds good. It makes for excellent roleplaying opportunities.*


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2007)

ic - Yar Gork



			
				Mogur said:
			
		

> Ur'nagi, I hope you'll perish in the ruins, you undisciplined wench.




Ur'nagi bares her teeth in something that could be either a snarl or a smile. She growls something unintelligible, then spits. Ur'nagi considers the others who are to go with her. The witch doctors might be useful. Mek will think himself the leader because he is bigger than everyone else. The others will probably follow him because he is bigger than everyone else. 

Or maybe not. Ur'nagi hasn't had much to do with Nerrax and Suxm. But from what she has heard around the caves, they are more than ordinarily ambitious.

Ur'nagi ignores the bugbear's look.

Ur'nagi waits for the majority of the crowd to disperse before withdrawing herself. It does not take her long to gather up her possessions in preparation for the trip. Ur'nagi's old wolf greets her with a low rumbling growl. Ur'nagi rubs her face in his pelt before grabbing a handful of fur and scrambling up upon its back. The two head outside to find somewhere quiet to wait for sun up.

Outside she spots Mek heading for the ruins, an intent look on his face. Ur'nagi considers following him, and when they are out of sight, killing him. But she discards the idea. Mek won't be that easy to kill. And besides, he might be useful. So she lets him go in peace.

As dusk approaches, Ur'nagi heads to the watch room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2007)

*Sunset*

Ooc- oops, just noticed I wrote dawn instead of sunset, goblins are active after sunset and not after dawn, my mistake, I changed it.

The two groups gather at dawn in the watch room, goblins talk to each other, greet and depart from each others. Some curse their luck and other praise the Mogur for picking them. Those with wolves (only 4 wolves in the tribe) gather their wolf and prepare.
Packing up, the first group that consist the four goblins and the two bugbears take off to the howling forest, stepping quietly as possible through the secretive and hidden back entrance, the third group with the Hobgobilns left in the morning to lay ambush on the road, it will take them a day or two.

*Divine praying is taking place after the sun faded beyond the horizon and the darkness begins to engulf the world, so you can choose your spells witch doctors


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2007)

Nerrak silently leaps atop Daggermouth as the group prepares to depart. The shaggy black wolf bears the goblin's weight easily, and the witchdoctor directs the beast out of the goblin town and toward the ruins.


[sblock=Current Spells]
Level 0 (DC13): 4 – Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
Level 1 (DC14): 3 – Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Entangle[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 20, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek looks to each member of _his_ group and waves them on through the hidden entrance. He takes a position far to the front of the group so he can scout out ahead to ensure that we do not run into anything unforseen.


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi leads the small band outside. Once out in the darkness, she takes up a position up at the front. She makes no effort to stay in advance of Mek, but does not allow the bugbear to move any further ahead of her. 

[sblock=ooc]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mek looks to each member of his group ...



 Looks like Ur'nagi and Mek are going to get on like a house on fire [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 21, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Fully expecting the woman's impertinence and a lack of understanding of tactics he shakes his head at her and then points back to the rest of the group. 

Assuming that she does not join the rest of the group he nods in acceptance of her scouting position and then makes his way to the back of the group allowing her to lead as she wills waiting for the lesson to be learned. 

"_Perhaps the Mogur will be be happy when she does not return with the rest, or perhaps he will be more angry that I did not control my charge. The Bugbear smiles evilly waiting for The Deep Ones' lessons._"

The Bugbear will follow the group by about 30'.

[*OOC: *Yes, this is going to be interesting. Fire, Fire, Fire!!! ]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2007)

*The Tower ruins*

Night comes, several stars pop out here and there between the cirrus clouds that cover the sky, climbing up the knoll is fair easy, there is an overgrown weed path that circles the entire knoll to the top. Moving to the top third part is easy enough without being noticed, but owls and other night animals can see and smell your presence.

The top third of the knoll is a bushy and treeless area, covered with the tower's debris, far to the north east you can spot the enormous black body that you recognize as the howling forest, to the north-west lies the great marsh. Down to the south, beyond the wide plains you all spot the lights of the village of Ardeche.

An hour pass until you stand face to face to the ruins, you can't quite tell, but a weird feeling hangs in the air.

[sblock=MAP]
The southern structure is the dome, the middle one and the northern one are the crumpled towers, from what you know, there is no apparent way in to the northern ruined tower, there is a single door to the middle ruined tower, there is a door to the dome structure. A dirt path connects the dome and the tower. [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2007)

ic - Yar Gork

Ur'nage is somewhat nonplussed by Mek's failure to push the issue. She scowls as Mek walks away, not quite sure what to make of his response. Still, nothing to do about it but set off and see what lies ahead ...

Ur'nagi comes to a halt some way below the top of the hill; somewhere that allows her to see the ruins, but remain concealed. There she waits for the others to catch up while she scrutinises the ruins. 

"Goblins never come back from here," Ur'nagi whispers to her wolf. "Bad place. Maybe sneaky bad magic, not good honest stand up fight."

To the witchdoctors she asks, "Well witchdoctors, what do your magic eyes tell you?"

To Mek she asks,"How much further did Mek go? Did you do circle around ruins?"

[sblock=ooc]Is Ur'nagi able to see the bodies of the goblins that went before?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek smirks quickly and points to the knoll upon which they stand and opens his arms wide nodding affirmative. He then points in a path that may lead around the towers and shakes his head no. He does not wait for the witch doctors answers.

He holds a single finger and hand out to signal them to wait, he draws his War Axe, and then stalks towards the southern tower and its entrance. He smiles snidely to her before he leaves knowing full well what is about to happen in her blindness to prove herself to the other males. 

Knowing full well that the impertinent woman will follow next to him, he will move behind her when she does for she chooses to be the party's scout. If she does not, he will sneak forward carefully and check out the door to the southern tower.

[*OOC:* Where is the Red Stone that we need and how much of it are we to bring back.]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2007)

Several skeletons decorate the ruin's grounds. The goblins deposit the dead ones over here, around the ruined towers. As for the previous goblin mission that went to this place, no one knows where they are, they are not part of the skeletons that lie over here.

Sneaking to the southern tower ruin, Mek glances inside, The door to this room lies destroyed on the ground, most of the wall around already crumbled, it was a small entrance room, several hooks line the remaining wall, a torn coat hangs on one of them. A closed door lies to the north.

ooc - You don't have the slightest idea where the red stone is or how it is looks like. The high priest's vision mentioned the ruins, the previous party probably went inside you guess, since no one ever saw them again


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi sighs as Mek mimes out his responses. She lets him go on ahead. Ur'nagi will wait to see what the witch doctors have to say. Besides which, Mek will be a useful lightning rod for trouble this way.

[sblock=ooc]btw, who else is riding a wolf. Is it everyone except Mek?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek will stealthily move in a little farther to glance in through the ruin's entrance so that he can see the ruin's main chamber. 

Assuming that he sees nothing out of the ordinary he will move down to the other and do the same.

If there is something of interest .....

[*OOC:* Lightening rod!    
I'm just hoping to live through our first combat.]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

Nerrak dismounts from Daggertooth, running a hand affectionately through the black beast's shaggy fur as he does so. The witchdoctor glances about at the ruins, sniffing the air with his long, crooked nose.

"Bad magic in the air," he says quietly to the female wolf-rider as Mek makes his way to the ruined tower. "We must tread carefully in this place."


*Only Ur'nagi and Nerrak have wolves, I believe.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2007)

*Suxm*

Yeah, bad magic … and all those skeletal remains don't ease the feeling.
Suxm make way to stand along the rounded wall of the ruined tower.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

Nerrak approaches quietly and carefully as he watches Mek enter the ruined tower.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi watches as Sumx saunters past. "Not too much uneasy then," she mutters under her breath. She leans forwards and scrubs behind wolf's ears. The animal tilts its head a little, but otherwise doesn't take its eyes off the towers ahead, or make any move to approach them.

"Wolf has more sense. And patience. Wolf happy to watch a while. Ur'nagi happy to watch a while too."

Ur'nage turns to look at Nerrak, then Daggertooth.

"Tread carefully and listen to wolfs."

Ur'nagi falls in alongside as Nerrak remounts and heads towards the ruins.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Nerrak pads quietly toward the tower, Daggermouth at his side. The witchdoctor moves into a position in which he can keep an eye on Mek as the bugbear foolishly moves into the ruined building.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2007)

*Entrance room*

It seems that Tailspinner is no longer with us, thus, I will change Suxm to be Rogue level 1 cleric level 1, unless he will show up again.

Getting into the entrance room, Mek spots nothing valuable except for the robe, although a little bit worn, the torn piece of leather can be handy if he wants to commerce it with something back in Goblin town.
Welcome master
A loud voice calls suddenly, making both the wolves to growl nervously, Mek spots a white teethed mouth that pops out of no where on the wooden door in front of him, the mouth's size is as big as a goblin's head but it a human one. The mouth grins but says no more.

[sblock= Ur'nagi]
It is magic, although looks very real, you can see that it's an illusion.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2007)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek's muscles tense as the mouth comes into existence, preparing for battle. The Bugbear flares his nostrils in contempt for the non-goblinoid 'magic', and then looks to the witchdoctors for confirmation that it should be OK to press on.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerrak strokes his angular chin as he considers the skull. Then he laughs. "It thinks you are its master," he says to Mek.


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi snorts with badly concealed laughter.

"It is eye trick. Not really there. Maybe why it like Mek."

She considers for a moment. While Ur'nagi respects magic - who could not if they had see it wielded - she doesn't really understand it. Nor really care too. Leave it too the witch doctors and shaman's.

"Can it understand us? Maybe it can tell us where red rock is?"

[sblock=OOC]I was thinking about going back to the short spear as her primary weapon. It sacrifices a little damage vs the long-sword. But I keep visualising her as a spear fighter (which is how I originally conceived her). It would mean switching the mw designation and weapon focus feat to spear.

Would that be a problem?

doghead
aka thotd.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2007)

*Suxm Dreadgouge - Cleric 1 Rogue 1*

Yeah magic, foul trick.
Remarks Suxm and heads to the door, he leans and checks it.
No traps but locked door.
Pulling out his tools, Suxm plays with the lock, in a matter of seconds, a tiny needle flies out from the key hole and barley misses the surprised goblin.
Human's blood!!! It almost hit me.
Searching again and finding nothing more, Suxm plays with the lock one more time, this time the blessed _*click*_ arrives.
Open…

[sblock=doghead]
Sure, you can change the weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Wolf slips past the others and pads across the room to the door. Ur'nagi, crouched on the beast's back with one hand wrapped in the thick hair of his coat, pushes the door open with the end of her spear. _Move fast. Pressure enemy._ Wolf and Ur'nagi surge through the door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2007)

The door opens to a corridor, two doors are opposite to the one you opened, and two other are on the far wall. The corridor turns in the end right.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

ALthough the witchdoctor feels no warning is necessary, his voices one anyway. "Be on your guard here. There could be traps or guardians." He remains behind Mek and Ur'nagi, letting the warriors lead the way.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2007)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek shakes his head at the insolence of his goblins and their comments and thinks '_The time will come when they will understand where they belong._'. He smiles wickedly to both of them. The bugbear carefully examines the robe and then stows it his belt _(assuming that it doesn't kill him)_. He then stealthily pads in after the '_woman warrior_' staying to the right wall looking and listening intently for any trouble as he goes. He will stop and listen at the corner (without braking the plane) with weapon ready. 

He will listen and watch as Suxm addresses the other doors near the entrance. Once the first door has been unlocked/opened Mek will make his way back to watch over his goblings as they clear the room.

[*OOC: *I am hoping that I do not end up eating my thoughts. ]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2007)

The interior of the tower is decorated with torn tapestries, eaten carpets and broken furniture. Mek spot a stone staircase that decent into the darkness, it leads into the heart of the knoll.
In the meantime, in the back, Suxm lean his ears to both the doors in the back.
Nothing.
The goblin remark and begin to search the doors

Suxm takes 20 so it will take him time to search the doors


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi watches with satisfaction as Mek checks the corner. The bugbear is not stupid at least. Good for him, otherwise the tribe would be forced to terminate his service. Ur'nagi grins to herself.

Ur'nagi turns her attention to Sumx as the goblin gets to work on the doors. Once he is done, Ur''nagi goes through.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative +3, Short Spear +5, AC 18, hp 19/19[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 12, 2007)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Before Ur'gnagi turns to go to Suxm he motions for her to wait and watch around the corner and he moves investigate the area further. 

With Suxm taking his time searching for traps, Mek will look for traps _(+2)_ on the doors that are nearest him, and then listen _(+6/+8)_ once he is satisfied that all is well.

If all of the previous scrutiny turns over nothing of specific interest the Bugbear Hunter will move carefully into the area where the stairs are and look for tracks _(+8/+10)_ or anything hidden _(+2)_.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2007)

Nerrak waits patiently for the others to check the doors and passages for danger. He strokes the thick black fur around Daggermouth's neck as he waits.


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2007)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi considers Mek's request, then nods.

"But to the stairs only. We need to make sure our backs are clear before we go too far."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2007)

This door is blocked from the other side, massive rocks, yeah rocks.
Suxm says with pleasure of his success with the far door and moves to the next one.
This door is not locked and not trapped, you can go through here.

Mek runs a quick search on the doors and finds nothing, leaning his ear on the doors he ears nothing as well. The place is quiet like death itself. Trying to spot any tracks and movement Mek finds in the dusty floor the footprints of vermins, probably mice and rats.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2007)

Nerrak waits for Mek to make a decision on which way to go. He knew the powerful bugbear thought of himself as the group's leader, and that was fine...for now. Someday, though, the great and dark Maglubiyet would bestow great power upon his faithful witchdoctor. Then Nerrak would teach all those that showed a lack of respect who was boss. 

Nerrak giggles quietly as he waits. "Yes, yes," he whispers into Daggermouth's ear. "Someday."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek nods to Ur'nagi that he is moving on and then he will carefully listen for anything that may be down the Westward passage. If that reveals nothing then peak around the corner to see what lies down there.  

If all of that reveals that nothing is amiss he will go back to assist in breaching the room with the open door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 20, 2007)

Broken furniture are scattered around, in the other side of the hall, Mek spots another door.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek, seeing that everything is clear at the moment, nods all is clear to *Ur'nagi*, and makes his way to the rest of the group to assist in breaching the open door that *Suxm* has inspected.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2007)

The door opens to the corridor that circles the main room.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

Nerrak and Daggermouth follow their companions.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 26, 2007)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek will look to Nerrak, nod, and then move fully to the corner, stop and listen. If nothing seems amiss he will peek around the corner to see what he can see.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2007)

You circle the entire inner complex of the tower, all the doors are closed. The ceiling is cracked, an evidence of the collapsed second story, the staircase that leads up is blocked, the portion that leads down is clear.
You hear nothing but mice squeaks.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi chafes somewhat at the slow process of checking every door. But she understands its value. Goblins haven't survived for as long as they have by being brazen. That's the prerogative of the bigger races. Ur'nagi turns her thoughts to how to deal with the doors.

She mutters to herself as she thinks. "Move quickly ... find red stone first, yes ... towers seem empty, but traps! more sneaky danger than hack stab ... Mek and Sumx best at sneak and peek ... Mek is warrior also, pair with Nerrak ... so Sumx and Ur'nagi ... two pairs, check rooms, go back and peer sniff interesting things later ... keep moving ... find red stone ... but careful, last goblins not return ... clear safe area, check rooms, move on ... yes."

Ur'nagi passes on her instructions to the others.

[sblock=ooc]So pair up and work through the doors starting near the entrance. If the pairs stay reasonably close together, they should be able to back each other up if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 1, 2008)

Nerrak smiles at the sound of the mice squeaking. "Tasty morsels, yes," he mutters, stroking Daggermouth's mane. Mice weren't all that filling, but the witchdoctor liked the way their bones cracked when he chomped on them.

He raises an eyebrow at Ur'nagi's instructions. By Maglubyet, she was an insolent wench. Still, her plan was sound. And Nerrak liked the idea of being paired with the powerful Mek should they encounter danger within the tower.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek points to *Suxm* and *Ur'nagi* and then points to the stairs first and then  to the door _(O,16)_, both of which have not been checked for traps yet. The Bugbear then points to *Nerrak* and motions for him to wait. 

Mek will move near the stairs and will not break the plane of the containing walls and wait for Suxm to finish checking it for traps. 

[*OOC:* My primary problem here is that not all doors (3 of them: S & R 20 and O16) and the stairs have not been checked for traps. I am especially vulnerable to dying because I have only 1 HD, so being extra careful is definitely in my best interests and it helps to ensure that we can last as long as possible by being quite cautious. Slow and Painful but necessary.]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suxm Dreadgouge - Cleric 1 Rogue 1*

Taking his time, Suxm checks the three other doors, and then he nods
Nothing is tricky about those three.
Checking the first few steps that leads down in to the darkness he says
Nothing over here and that's freaking me out!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek shakes his head in agreement with Suxm. 

The Bugbear points to Suxm and Ur'nagi and then points to the door _(O,16)_, and then points to Nerrak for him to follow. 

Mek will then pad over to the west facing door (T,20), listen for a moment, and open the door quietly while keeping his body shielded by using the door frame, and then look in to see what is there.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2008)

Nerrak and Daggermouth move quietly up behind Mek to support him should the need arise.


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Pleased to be moving again, Ur'nagi waits until Sumx joins her, then opens the allocated door and goes through, spear held ready.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 7, 2008)

*Urnagi & Suxm:* peeking inside without stepping into the room you see A broken, webbed, dirt covered massive bed, littered with bits of stone and several head-sized rocks dominate the room, an old partially opened closet and a massive wooden chest complete the furniture.

*Mek & Nerrak:* opening the door quietly while keeping his body shielded by using the door frame, Mek spots that this room is lined with big broken oak table covered with yellow mold and several broken chairs, a massive piece of red-stone lies in the middle of the table. 4 goblin skeletons rest on the floor, probably old exploration party that tried to find the red-stone.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 8, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1); HP: 11/11*

Mek slowly and quietly closes the door, taps *Nerrak*, points to the other two and then points to our door. 

The bugbear searches deep in his memories for any danger that this yellow mold stuff might present to us. It makes him really nervous to see the goblin bodies with the mold and red stone here. 

His brow furls his brow while he is thinking about it. Mek quietly pulls out a three torches and begins to light them in case the mold is dangerous. If it is it will most likely have an aversion to fire instead of his trusty dwarven axe.

If he does not know then perhaps the others will know better.

[*OOC:* mold and stuff should be covered by Know (Dungeonering) +7? I hope.   ]


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2008)

Assuming that Nerrek passes on Mek's request to jon them ...

Ur'nagi sighs and turns to Sumx.

"I will help helpless bugbear. Will you be right here?"

Once Ur'nagi has learnt of the situation in the other room, she will take one of the torches as well. She knows little about molds and the like, but from what she has seen of them in their own cavern, fire would seem to be more useful than a spear. The skeletons are also cause for concern. The bodies of the dead not properly laid to rest always are.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 14, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1); HP: 11/11; Melee +5; Init +3*

Mek hands out the torches to each person as then ready behind him. He opens the door a little bit and then looks to the ceiling to make that there is none there ready to drop on them in deluge of moldy ambush.

He signals his hand for the goblins to wait for him. He opens the door a little bit and, from the mostly closed door, he begins to burn the yellow mold'ish substance with his torch - and waits to see its response.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sorry guys, I missed the posts back on 01-07. *


Nerrak takes one of the torches from Mek, and then stands ready to support the big bugbear as he moves to enter the chamber.


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi takes up a position near the door where she can keep an eye on the other two but stay out of their way. While Mek and Nerrek deal with the mold, Ur'nagi keeps an eye on the skeletons.

If it becomes apparent that she is not needed, she heads back to the other room to continue the investigation of it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2008)

*Surprise Round*

While Suxm stays outside and guards the corridors and the interior of the tower, Mek opens the door a little bit, but the far table prevents him from burning the mold so he steps inside to burn it.
Ur'nagi takes up a position near the door where she can keep an eye on the other two but stay out of their way. While Mek and Nerrek deal with the mold, Ur'nagi keeps an eye on the skeletons.
Once inside, Mek begins to scorch the mold, but then … shackle sound echoes in the room as bones build up, the goblin skeletons begin to form up.

You can roll inits and act a standard action for surprise round


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi growls a warning to the others and shifts her spear into the ready position in case the dead goblins should attack. The wolf rider has head stories of the _walking dead_. But these are _goblin_ dead, so Ur'nagi holds her hand for the moment. Perhaps they mean no harm. Perhaps they only wish to warn the party of the dangers ahead. Would it be a crime to strike them down, or a favour? Do they still know who they were, or that Ur'nagi and her companions are of one and the same tribe?

"Are they still _goblins?_" she growls under her breath, struggling to put her thoughts into words. 

[sblock=ooc]Init 6.
In combat, my idea was to use the wolf's trip attack in combination with Ur'nagi's spear attack with the goal of having the defender 'prone' for the latter. I'm assuming that it is covered under 'fight with warhorse'. Hopefully it is legal 

This will probably relate to next round, but here are the numbers anyway.
* Ur'nagi AC 18, hp  19.
* Ride Check 17.
* Wolf Attack 5.
* Ur'nagi Attack 13, damage 6.[/sblock]
[sblock=edit]Going back over the posts, I think Rhun (see below) is correct - Nerrek was in the room, Ur'nagi was waiting outside. I can change this post if need be.[/sblock]
[sblock=Edit II] Ok, holding position at the door. Has the mold been killed yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

*I'm confused by the map positions. It shows Ur'nagi in the room with Mek, and I thought Nerrak was in the room with him? Can you confirm the correct positions, Strahd?*


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 17, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1); HP: 11/11;*

*Mek* steps back a bit to distance him self a little bit from the moldy table. He lets out a raspy growl while waiting for the mound of clambering bones to approach him to its doom. 

He readies a 2-handed attack with his torch on the first skeleton that steps into range _(missing I think =( )_. 

[*OOC:* I cannot remember, are we using Invisible Castle for this game?
If so: 

Initiative vs. Skeltons (1d20 3=13) 
Readied Attack vs Skeleton (1d20+1=13)
Torch Damage vs Skeleton (1d3+6+1=8)]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 18, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I'm confused by the map positions. It shows Ur'nagi in the room with Mek, and I thought Nerrak was in the room with him? Can you confirm the correct positions, Strahd?*




you are right, sorry. I updated the map.
I'll post surprise round post during the weekend


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2008)

With a low growl, Daggermouth leaps forward to engage the skeletons, slaver flying from his jaws as he tries to sink it into one of the skeletal remains.

Nerrak swings his torch at the bone foe, hoping to knock it down or set it alight.


*


Daggermouth
Initiative: 21
Bite +3, damage 1d6+1

Nerrak
Initiative: 9
Ride Check +8
Torch -1 (improvised weapon), damage 1d2+1+1 fire 
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2008)

*Surprise Round*

With a low growl, Daggermouth leaps forward to engage the skeletons, slaver flying from his jaws as he tries to sink it into one of the skeletal remains. But his bite is to weak to penetrates the rotten leather armor remaining

Mek steps back a bit to distance him self a little bit from the moldy table. He lets out a raspy growl while waiting for the mound of clambering bones to approach him to its doom. He readies a 2-handed attack with his torch on the first skeleton that steps into range, but the swing is wide, the torch hits the table and scortch the mold, it appears the mold is only a moss and nothing more.

Nerrak swings his torch at the bone foe, hoping to knock it down or set it alight. But the swings is off, Nerrak strikes the wall to his left, sparks flies everywhere.

Ur'nagi growls a warning to the others and shifts her spear into the ready position in case the dead goblins should attack. The wolf rider has head stories of the walking dead. But these are goblin dead, so Ur'nagi holds her hand for the moment. Perhaps they mean no harm. Perhaps they only wish to warn the party of the dangers ahead. Would it be a crime to strike them down, or a favour? Do they still know who they were, or that Ur'nagi and her companions are of one and the same tribe?
*"Are they still goblins?"* she growls under her breath, struggling to put her thoughts into words.

*"Let me see wench!"*
Suxm gets closer and peeks from behind Ur'nagi's shoulder, once he sees the skeletons, the goblin shivers. 

[sblock=Actions]
Daggermouth – move 5 ft. to U20, Bite Skeleton 4 - 4.
Skeleton 1 - Surprised
Skeleton 2 - Surprised
Skeleton 3 - Surprised
Skeleton 4 - Surprised
Mek – Attack Skeleton 3 - 13.
Nerrak – Ride 14, Attack Skeleton 4 – 8.
Ur'nagi – Holding position.
Suxm – move to S19.

Active spells & Effects: 

[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1); HP: 11/11; AC 18; Init:13;*

Mek drops his torch to the floor, and draws his dwarven wax axe to bare while moving _(t-18)_ in to attack the nearest skeleton. He lets out a raspy growl as he swings with conviction.

[*OOC:* Hits AC 26 and 12 Damage? 
I think I am interpreting Invisible Castle correctly.
Attack Skeleton with Dwarven War Axe (1d20+7, 1d10+6=[19, 7], [6, 6]) ]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

"Bah!," shouts Nerrak. "Bad magic! Necromancy!" He continues to flail about with his torch while Dagger mouth tries to take down a skeleton. 

*Remember that wolves can trip, even if they don't score damage.*


----------



## doghead (Jan 27, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi shifts to one side to allow Sumx to see better, and to pass into the room if he so wishes. Unable to get to the skeletons herself, Ur'nagi holds position at the door. She leaves enough room for one of the others to withdraw past her is they so desire. She readies herself to take any opportunity to engage the skeletons. But she does so with no great enthusiasm. "They were once us," she mutters under her breath.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2008)

*Round 1.*

The Skeletons, now standing on their bony legs, reach out to attack with sharp bony claws. Two of them attack Mek, leaving deep scratches on his leather armor.
The one that infront of Nerrak attack Daggermouth but the wolf dodges.

Mek drops his torch to the floor, and draws his dwarven wax axe to bear while moving in to attack the nearest skeleton. He lets out a raspy growl as he swings with conviction. The axe brings down the boney horror to final rest.

*"Bah!,"* shouts Nerrak. *"Bad magic! Necromancy!" * He continues to flail about with his torch and scores true, the torch burns the skeleton

Ur'nagi shifts to one side to allow Sumx to see better, and to pass into the room if he so wishes. Unable to get to the skeletons herself, Ur'nagi holds position at the door. She leaves enough room for one of the others to withdraw past her is they so desire. She readies herself to take any opportunity to engage the skeletons. But she does so with no great enthusiasm. "They were once us," she mutters under her breath.

*"Kneel before the mighty servant of Maglubiyet."* Shouts Suxm. The three skeletons stare in awe and kneel.
*"Quick, grab the red stone and leave!"*

[sblock=Actions]
Daggermouth –Bite Skeleton 4 - 7.
Skeleton 1 – 5 ft. to U18, attack Mek 17.  rebuked
Skeleton 2 – Do nothing, rebuked
Skeleton 3 - 5 ft. to T18, attack Mek 10, destroyed.
Skeleton 4 - attack Daggermouth 12. rebuked
Mek – Full Attack Skeleton 3 - 26 , dmg 12.
Nerrak – Ride 14, Attack Skeleton 4 – 17, dmg 4.
Ur'nagi – Holding position.
Suxm – move to T20, rebuke undead 12, hd dmg 10..

Active spells & Effects: 

[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock



			
				Sumx said:
			
		

> "Kneel before the mighty servant of Maglubiyet."




Urnagi's eyes widen with shock as the skeletons obey Sumx's barked command. Of course she has heard stories about living skeletons and the power of that the priest's have over them. But she has never seen it before with her own eyes. Unease coils and squirms in her belly. Glad that she is of Sumx's intervention, she much prefers a straight up fight with steel and blood. Magic she doesn't understand.



			
				Sumx said:
			
		

> "Quick, grab the red stone and leave!"




_Red stone?_

Ur'nagi glances around the room unsure what Sumx is talking about. Then she spots it, partially covered by the scorched remains of the mould. "That is red stone we have to find?" 

Urnagi backs up to give the other three room to exit the room. She could have slipped past the others and grabbed the stone. But something about the who situation doesn't sit right with Urnagi. _Who made this tower? Why did they abandon it? What killed the other goblins?_ Instinct draws her back from the room. 

[sblock=ooc]with all the skeletons and mould, I missed the fact that there was some red stone in the room. That would explain the red dot in the centre of the table (@.@)[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

*Mek (Male Bugbear Ranger 1); HP: 11/11; AC 18; Init:13;*

Mek steps carefully away from the shattered pile of bones as he picks up his torch. 
The bugbear swings the flat edge of his prized war axe to knock the red stone to his goblins in the back so they may pick it up safely. 

He rasps out "Careful. Mold."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2008)

Nerrak turns Daggermouth and guides the wolf toward the Red Stone that Mek has knocked away. Suxm's power over the undead was impressive, but it would not do to tarry about the living dead. The shaman grabs the stone, and heads back toward the hallway.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 2, 2008)

Mek drops the stone with a loud bang on the floor, the floor tiles break immediately under the massive pressure. The stone is heavy and Nerrak himself cannot carry it.
The skeletons continue to kneel while Suxm hold the symbol of your God up in the air.
Quick! Me don’t know how much time they will obey


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

Nerrak frowns. "The stone is too heavy. Mek, we need your strength."


----------



## doghead (Feb 3, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi bounds off her wolf. She slides her spear along the ground back towards the entrance then slips into the room. She throws her fur cloak on the floor beside the stone.

"Roll it onto the cloak."

Assuming that she and Nerrek can achieve that between them, she indicates two corners of the cloak, while she grabs the other two. Hopefully between them they can haul the stone out of the room, and back towards the entrance. Mek and Sumx can cover their withdrawl.

"Let's get this out of the tower. Then we can inspect it."

[sblock=ooc]Str 12[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2008)

With combined efforts of Mek, Ur'nagi  and Nerrak you manage to drag the heavy rock outside the room. Once in the corridor, Suxm slams the door shut. He holds the symbol of Maglubiyet and calls
Quick, go out, go out!


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mek Thazug'il (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* continues to help drag the rock out of the tower and into the entry way with the rest of the group.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

Nerrak lends his strength as well.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Urnagi urges the others on through the tower, ideally until they are safely outside and out of sight. But she will settle for the entrance room to the tower if need be.  Leaving Sumx and Nerrek to watch the stone, she watches the way they have come for a while. Long enough to determine they have not been immediately followed. She growls a command to her wolf, who settles down gaze fixed on the way back.

"Is this the red rock we seek? It was not hard to find."

The warrior stares at it suspiciously before looking to Nerrek and Sumx for guidance. Mojo is their area of expertise.

"I would like learn more of ruins. But maybe this is red stone we seek. We should return it to clan now. Ruins can wait."


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 8, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* commandingly points back into the ruins and gravels out "More.".


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerrak shrugs. He didn't care whether they continued exploring the ruins, or returned to the tribe. After all, the ruins might hold something of power that could elevate the witchdoctor's position within the clan.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2008)

*Suxm Dreadgouge - Cleric 1 Rogue 1*

Bad magic, we must return
Say Suxm and points to the stone


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Nerrak narrows his eyes at Suxm for a moment, but then shrugs. "Perhaps we return once red rock is safe."


----------



## doghead (Feb 12, 2008)

"We take rock to tribe. If wrong rock, we come back and search more. Mek carry stone. Let's go."

With that Urnagi grabs up her spear and vaults back up onto her wolf.

"Nerrek and Sumx stay close to stone. Watch for bad stone magic."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2008)

The rock is too heavy to lift alone, even for Big Mek   
You roll the stone outside and close the doors behind you
Don't think undead chased us.
Suxm say.
Once outside, the starlight shine on the rock and it begins to glow weirdly.

Please roll will saves.


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi frowns as it becomes apparent that the rock is too heavy for even Mek to carry.

The sight of the rock starting to glow brings forth a low growl of apprehension from the wolf rider. She hefts her spear and snarls at the rock, instinctively. But something deep inside knows that her defiance will be of little use against magic.

[sblock=ooc]Will Save (1d20+0=2). That will be a fail I think.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek lets out a gravels out "Cover it!" as the magic takes hold.





[*OOC:* Will Save vs Red Stone in star light (1d20+1=*7*) ]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Nerrak frowns as the rock starts to glow, and reaches into his pack to withdraw a tattered blanket. He moves to drape the blanket over the rock, hoping to stave off any of the thing's magical effects.


*Will save: 20*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 22, 2008)

All but Nerak, Nerak's wolf and Suxm are fascinated by the bright changing colors of the stone. Read changes to violet, and violet changes to blue, green and yellow.
Without the power of Ur'nagi and Mek, Suxm and Nerrak can't move the stone.
Seconds turn to minutes and the two warriors keep staring in awe at the colorful stone.
Covering the stone fails to break the magic, the glowing is so strong that it can be seen from under the cover, it is like a beckon on this dark remote knoll

we can't leave stone here, Mogur will kill us.
Suxn whisper to Nerrak.
we must protect it if animals will come, or give big nasty bugbear to animal


----------



## doghead (Feb 24, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi stares at the pretty lights. They are fascinating, captivating. They flicker and dance. They are trying to tell Ur'nagi something, but every time she gets close to grasping their meaning, it disappears. She strains to see the pattern, to understand the message. But it is ephemeral, fleeting, elusive.

Somewhere, far away, a voice keeps nagging her to close her eyes, to turn away from the stone. It buzzes incessantly. It's annoying, like a mosquito somewhere close while you are trying to get to sleep. You can hear it, but not see it. It won't go away. 

But it is not hard to ignore. The lights are so captivating. Ur'nagi could stand here forever watching them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 27, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Rapt, the massive bugbear stares deeply and very intently with his eyes fixed onto the the eternity of colors that the stone emotes. 

Motionless and completely unaware of what is happening around him, Mek stands and awaits the fate that the stone would bear him, or his will would outmatch the evil magics that bound his faculties.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

Nerrak shrugs at Suxm and then turns to walk up to Ur'Nagi. After a second's pause, he slaps her hard across the face, hoping to snap her out of the stone's spell.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

For an instant the pretty lights are ripped apart by an explosion of red light. The taste of blood fills her mouth. The smell of it fills her nose. The wolf rider is gripped by a sense of fear. _Not now!_ she wails internally; _I was so close to understanding them!_

Something else emerges from the dark spaces left by the shattering of the pretty lights. Ur'nagi can sense it, lucking at the edges of her perception. It calls to her. She knows it. It warns her of danger. She knows that she should listen. But the pretty lights are reforming and they are so beautiful. Surely it won't matter if she has one last look ...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 29, 2008)

*Outside the ruined tower*

Slapping to Ur'nagi changed nothing ... minutes turned into hour!
The two warriors stare in awe at the color changing stone.
Someone will see us eventually
Suxm say to Nerrak
Wait, what was that?

Somewhere in the dark, a noise of some kind, it came from the rubble of the ruined tower.
There is something over there ... or was it the stone, is it playing tricks on your minds as well?


----------



## doghead (Mar 1, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi, needless to say, is oblivious to any movements in the shadows - real or otherwise. The goblin warrior continues to stare vacantly into space, drooling slightly.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2008)

Nerrak's ear perk up at the noises, and he keeps his eyes turned in the direction. "Perhaps the effect is tied to proxmimity..." says Nerrak, pondering the dilemna. With that, he utters a string of commands to Daggermouth, prompting the wolf to latch on to Mek's clothing and drag the bugbear away from the stone.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2008)

*Round 1.*

From the southern ruined part of the tower descents a monstrous centipede. It size is bigger than your wolves, it is more like the filthy human's beast – horse size.
Who knows if this creatures smelled you, heard you or saw you – one thing you know that he sensed you and he is coming to claim his late supper.

Rhun – init and first round action please. 
Doghead, Freexenon = If anyone wants to activate suxm instead of me for this fight you are welcome.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2008)

*Round 1.*

...


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

*Sumx*

Sumx pulls his battleaxe.

"leave the bugbear. we not have time. you keep bug thing busy. I circle around to side."

Sumx waves his weapon in the direction of the north tower door.

"I try and sneak up that way. if it follow, I lead it into the tower."

Sumx scuttles off towards the nearest entrance.

"use urnagi and mek as bait. you go around other way."

[sblock=ooc]I know how much running an NPC in combat is a pain, so here we go.

If sumx gets the jump on the centipede, he will try and hide in the entrance to the tower and flank attack. If the centipede moves first, then he will just do what he can to flank attack. Mv Silent +10, Hide +8.  

Why does sumx have a masterwork battleaxe when his main weapon appears to be an ordinary morningstar?[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]OK, changed to battleaxe. Use your version. Got it. Can he swap the morningstar (8 gp) for some daggers?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2008)

ooc:
Battleaex - Probably some left over from Tailspinner sheet. I'll correct it.

EDIT: doghead - use the sheet of Suxm I uploaded - post #9 in the RG. and not Tailspinner's post.

Rhun – post up or be eaten.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Nerrak snaps his fingers and points at the centipede, sending Daggermouth into battle. As the wolf lunges forward, Nerrak draws his scimitar, intent on striking the thing down.


*Nerrak: Init +2, Attack +3 (1d4+1/18-20)
Daggermouth: Init +2, Attack +3 (1d6+1/20)*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2008)

*Round 1.*

The centipede scans the surroundings with his feelers. Than he sprints forward and tries to bite Nerrak, but the goblin's armor deflect the vermin fangs. 

Nerrak snaps his fingers and points at the centipede, sending Daggermouth into battle. As the wolf lunges forward, Nerrak draws his scimitar, intent on striking the thing down. Unfortunately Nerrak's swing is wide and his wolf's bite is weak.  

Intimidated by the large vermin, Suxm circles the centipede, moving into a flank position.

[sblock=Actions]
Monstrous Centipede – move to N27, Bite Nerrak 12
Nerrak – Ride 23, Attack Centipede 12.
Daggermouth – Bite Centipede 9.
Suxm –  Double move to P25.
Mek – Hypnotized.
Ur'nagi – Hypnotized.

Active spells & Effects: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2008)

"Kill it!" cries Nerrak, using his knees to maintain his position on Daggermouth as he again slashes at the centipede with his scimitar. Meanwhile, the wolf's jaw snap viciously at the vermin, tearing at its flesh...


*Nerrak: Attack +3 (1d4+1/18-20)
Daggermouth: Attack +3 (1d6+1/20) (+ trip if successful, though against a centipede this seems less than likely)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

*Sumx*

Screaming a mighty war cry, Sumx leaps in to attack the centipede, slashing at the creature with his trusty battle axe.

"Arrrhhh!"

[sblock=ooc]Hopefully there is a sneak attack in their somewhere. 
Morningstar +4 melee 1d6+1 dmg x2 BP, Sneak attack 1d6.

Trip attack on a centipede  That was worth watching my character get eaten for.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2008)

*Don't forget the +2 to attacks from flanking for everyone, Strahd!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 14, 2008)

*Round 2.*

The centipede moves his head down quickly, trying to tear a piece of flesh from Daggermouth, but the quick wolf dodge. 

*"Kill it!"* cries Nerrak, using his knees to maintain his position on Daggermouth as he again slashes at the centipede with his scimitar. Taking advantage of the lowered centipede, Nerrak strikes hard and deep.

Encouraged by his master, the wolf's jaw snap viciously at the vermin, tearing at its flesh.

Screaming a mighty war cry, Sumx leaps in to attack the centipede, slashing at the creature with his trusty battle axe.
*"Arrrhhh!"*

[sblock=Actions]
Monstrous Centipede – Full attack Bite Daggermouth 8
Nerrak – Attack Centipede 24/24 [Critical], dmg 6.
Daggermouth – Bite Centipede 16, dmg 6. Trip attack is unsuccessful.
Suxm –  Flank attack Centipede 8.
Mek – Hypnotized.
Ur'nagi – Hypnotized.

Active spells & Effects: 
None
[/sblock]

I spotted some mistakes on Suxm sheet, I'll correct them.


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

*Sumx*

"Uoo arr!" screams Sumx, lifting his bloodied battlaxe above his head. Once more he swings at the monstrous multipede.

[sblock=ooc]BattleAxe +0 (+2) melee 1d6 dmg X2 Sl

Humm. Seems to have lost the +4 bonus. Thought that that seemed to be rather nice. But shouldn't there be a +1 masterwork bonus to the battle axe? I also usually include the +1 size bonus to attack with small creatures in the above 'standard form'. Do you want that added? I did anyway, just in case. Both of them in fact.

Another question - his equipment lists a small heavy shield, his AC calculation lists a buckler. I only noticed it because I was going to have him swing 2 handed, then remembered the shield, then noticed the buckler reference. iirc, you can use two hands with bucklers.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Emboldened by his successful strike against the centipede, Nerrak continues slashing at the creature. Daggermouth utters a feral growl, and again snaps at the manxome foe.


*
Nerrak: Attack +3 or +5 flanking (1d4+1/18-20)
Daggermouth: Attack +3 or +5 flanking (1d6+1/20) (+ trip if successful, though against a centipede this seems less than likely)*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 27, 2008)

*End of Battle*

Trying to flee for safety, Nerrak thrust his scimitar deep into the centipede, the crawler slams into the earth, dead. the rest of the night is uneventful.

Hours pass and first glimpse of sun rays peek from above the horizon. Once the light falls on the red rock, Mek and Ur'nagi snaps out from their night dreaming.
But the light hurts the goblins' eyes, the hatful sun is arising.
We must hurry back. The cursed shining globe is coming!!
Suxm shrieks


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Nerrak is quite please with his performance against the centipede. He cuts the sharp mandibles from the creature, hoping to fashion some jewelry or such out of them. Unable to free his companions of the hypnosis, the witchdoctor simply sets to guarding his wards against any further threats.

The dawning sun seems to free them, and Nerrak wraps a thin cloth around his eyes to keep the dreaded sun from burning them out. "Come, come" he says to them. "We must go. Grab hold of the Red Rock, and let us return home quickly!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek shakes off the hypnotizing effect and his eyes come to a clear focus  on the rock and then he looks around at the rest of the goblins and he sees that they are all accounted for. 

He then begins to push the rock towards home, hoping full well that they are not noticed on their way back.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi is furious when she eventually realises what happens. Her anger is only made more bitter by the memory of how much she wailed inside when the lights began to fade, and the overwhelming sense of loss she felt as she re-emerged into consciousness. "I hate magic," she growls to no one in particular.

She stomps around for a bit before noticing Mek's efforts to push the stone. "Bahh!" she snarls, "We will be out here until high daylight doing it like that." She strides off towards the nearest trees.

[sblock=ooc]I'm thinking they sling the rock from the pole. They can use Ur'nagi's cloak as before. Say Mek at one end, two goblins at the other. The wolves would probably be more efficient but not sure if the PC's have the resources and time to organise that.

I'm assuming that Ur'nagi would have seen hunters carry their kills this way, or something like that.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* nods in agreement with *Ur'nagi's* motions, pulls out his hefty axe, and follows her to the tree line intent on creating some sort of a contraption to ease carrying the red stone back to the clan.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 2, 2008)

Three can push the red stone, as long as one of them is Mek. The knoll's slope eases on the rolling. And after an hour, the big bugbear and the watered eyes goblins make it to the main entrance (#15 on the map)
Knowing that the secret entrance is usable only at night, the party do not risk that someone might spot them entering through it.
Once in the main entrance, several goblins come to aid the party to roll the big rock, not because they are so polite, it is because the Mogur told them to do so.
As for your wolves, you dismiss them to the kennel (#7).

Bring it to the eyed cave  (#4)
Tok-Razul (The high priest) barks. 
you and you.
He points to Suxm and Nerrak.
Stand guard, do not let anyone to enter the sacred temple or I'll tear your ears off, in the evening we'll begin the ceremony.

You can go to your duties. (In the prison)
He says to Mek
And you are dismissed wench.
He says to Ur'nagi and leave.

It seems that you are the first group that returned, Ik'gosh, the crazy female shaman and the four hired hobgoblins haven't returned from their mission – to pillage a caravan and bring back a human male and a human female. 
And the four goblins and two bugbears haven't returned yet from the howling forest. It is going to be hard work for Mek. Now that two bugbears are still outside, he and Floch-Ta need to take care of the prisoners.

OOC - Xp updated in the RG


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

Nerrak raises an eyebrow and looks at Suxm. The goblin witchdoctor shrugs, and then takes up his position guarding the sacred temple.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* nods in acknowledgment to the high priest. 

He looks at the rest of the group and nods to them collectively, thinking to himself that perhaps they really are useful.

He returns back to the prison area and spends some time kicking things back into shape, and once that is done he will spend some time sharpening his axe.


----------



## doghead (Apr 3, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi feels a wave of relief after the stone is delivered. She gives her old wolf a scratch behind the ears. It growls menacingly and show the small goblin is teeth. But Ur'nagi knows, its just doing that to save face in front of the other wolf.

The wolf rider growls something under her breath in response to her dismissal. But then, much of what Ur'nagi says is growled under her breath. The wolf rider turns and follows Mek towards the prisons.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 4, 2008)

*In the prison.* (Ur'nagi / Mek)

Me go rest.
Say Floch-Ta to Mek.
You guard now.

Please, can you spare me some water ...
Plea the blind dwarf to Mek, when he hears the changing of voices in the slave-pen.
Besides the dwarf, the captured wounded bugbear that is suspected to be from another tribe lies on the ground, could be sleeping or maybe unconscious. Floch-Ta loves to torture the other bugbear.
Beside it, the two kobolds need to be taken to clean the main entrance, so there is some work to be done with them.


*Mean while, out side the cave of eyes.* (Nerrak)

Booing away curious goblin infants, Suxm and Nerrak stand guard for an hour or so.

Pssst ... Nerrak.
Say one of the tribal lesser warriors after an hour.
I'll give you this copper piece and this curved bone if ya'll let me see the rock.


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi considers the prisoners for a moment. She props her spear against the wall.

"I go get us some food," she says to Mek. "Stay here. I come back shortly." Turning on her heel, she heads off. She returns shortly with some food and a water skin. Dividing the food in two, she puts half on a plate for Mek. She fills a cup as well. Then, removing her sword, she gathers up the remaining food and water and moves to the front of the cell.

"Open the door. You can lock it again after me if you wish," she adds with a smile.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Pssst ... Nerrak. Say one of the tribal lesser warriors after an hour. I'll give you this copper piece and this curved bone if ya'll let me see the rock.*



*


Nerrak shakes his head at the warrior. "Tok-Razul said no one is to enter. Maglubyet sees all. If you go in, we all in big trouble. You want your ears torn off?"*


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* barely acknowledges the warrior-woman as she goes about her business. He just spends his time lovingly and precisely sharpening his axe blade.

As *Ur'nagi* puts the food in front of him he nods to her, and then smiles wryly as she wants to enter the cage. He gets up and unlocks the door with his axe in hand. He nods for her to enter, and then locks the door behind her. 

He sits back down to continue his work. Even while he works on his axe, his eyes are ears are ever alert for anything amiss, especially with the Dwarf and a bugbear present.


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi considers the bugbear for a moment. Assuming it doesn't try anything, she heads over to the dwarf. "Here," she says, placing the water skin in his hands. "Drink some of this. But leave some for the others." 

She watches to make sure that he does so, taking the water skin when he is done, and pushing some of the food into his hands.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi leaves the dwarf to his food and turns her attention to the bugbear. The wolf rider moves around until she is in front of his face, where she squats down.

"Are you in there bugbear. I have water, and a little food."

Ur'nagi watches for signs of life. She holds the water skin ready to hand over to the bugbear. 

_Do not try anything. You are weak. I can easily kick your backside._

If there is no sign of life, Ur'nagi tries trickling a little water over the bugbear's mouth.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 5, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

As *Ur'nagi* moves to the bugbear he quietly gets up and moves to unlock the jail cell door with his axe in hand. He waits for the sly creature to attempt something - waiting for the moment to end this annoyance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 10, 2008)

*The Slave's den* (Ur'nagi/Mek)

The starved dwarf devourers the food like a skinny dog that just found a spare bone.

Is he a sleep or unconscious? Ur'nagi places a rusted copper plate beside the manacled big goblinoid. Suddenly he snaps back to consciousness and tries to rip off your hand with a vicious bite, but alas, he fails and grits his teeth angrily.
[sblock=Action]
Captive Bugbear – Bite attack Ur'nagi, 7.
[/sblock]

The two kobolds giggle/bark manically at you, ohh ... they hoped so much to see blood, goblin blood, but not today ... the goblin wench is lucky to keep her fingers one more day.

*Outside the cave of eyes:* (Nerrak)

You're doing a mistake Nerrak!
The goblin responds
You are just a puny witch. You'll pay for not letting me in!
He turns to Suxm and spits
What are you looking at, you old shoe.

The bully goblin responds, raising his fist in the air, he then departs back.
This goblin is named Shragash, he is one of the goblin that is ranked as an elite guard.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 10, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

As the bugbear goes to bite *Ur'nagi*, *Mek* whips his hand axe at the bugbear, not trying to kill it, but to let it know that this is not going to happen while he is on watch. 

He then turns to the laughing kobolds and unleashes a not-so-quiet angry roar while flexing his muscles an brandishing his war axe. _(Scary ain't I.    Growl.   )_

Once they scatter he will prepare to gather the hand axe (unless Ur'nagi does) and let her out; quietly locking the door behind them.


[*OOC:* Throwing Hand Axe +4 - d6+4 ]


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi, has little difficulty in avoiding the bugbear's attack. If she sees what Mek is about to do in time, signals for Mek to stay his hand. She bites back her anger, she should have seen this coming. She did see it coming, she admits to herself. _Why did you not do something before?_ She has no answer, and worrying about it won't help.

"Well, you are still alive anyway," she says to the captive bugbear. "That's a good start."

[sblock=ooc]Not sure how you are going to determine this. Hopefully this helps. Ur'nagi - Init+3, Reflex +3, Spot +0, Sense Motive +0.

FreeX - Shouldn't Mek be Level 2 now? Strahd handed out 1500 xp, iirc. Or are all PC's considered character level 2?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 10, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* pauses at *Ur'nagi*'s request. 



[*OOC: *I have a +1 level adjustment for being a bugbear mostly from really nice stat adjustments.   ]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

Nerrak bears his fangs and growls at Shagrash as the bully turns and walks away. That one would soon learn respect. Shagrash may be an elite guard, but someday...soon, Nerrak hoped, he would get his comeuppance.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1) - Prison Room*

*Mek* smiles evilly and then looks to *Ur'nagi* and continues to smile.

The massive bugbear points to her and rasps out:

"Take them ..." *pointing to the two cackling kobolds* ".. clean main entransss"

He growls to them "Ur'nagi leadsss" and finishes that "_conversation_" with a threatening glare at the pair of kobolds, and then walks to the cage to glare at the captive bugbear to make plans in retribution for its outburst. He muches on some of food the warrior-woman brought while contemplating.


[*Edited:* kobold" slaves ]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2008)

ooc - FreeXenon, not goblins, there are two captive kobolds!!


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi snorts, showing her teeth. "When you can whip me in a fight, then, _maybe_ I will consider doing your bidding."

Ur'nagi returns her attention to the captive bugbear. For a moment she struggles to remember why she is here. When she does, she wonders if there is any point to it. She sighs softly. She checks the creature over for any wounds.

"Eat your food. If you want something to drink, say so now."

After Ur'nagi has finished with the bugbear, she returns to the blind dwarf, giving him the rest of the water.

When she is ready to leave, she points to the two kobolds.

"You, you will come with me."

Gathering up her sword and shield as she goes, Ur'nagi takes the kobolds out to do their work. She keeps a close eye on them, placing herself between the kobolds and any escape route.

She watches them as she works. She wonders what they feel. They must know of Madlub's hunger for flesh and blood, and so the fate that awaits them. Does that make them stronger, or does it suck the strength from their bones? Are they always vile little creatures, or is it just the captivity. Ur'nagi finds herself wondering what their home is like. _Much like ours,_ she thinks.

When they are done she returns them to the cells, then heads back to the women's cave. She is suddenly tired. On the way there she decides to detour to see Nerrek and Sumx. They look cross. No one has thought to feed them UUr'nagi suspects. And they are probably as tired as Ur'nagi is. 

Urnagi greets her companions and asks whether anyone has brought them food, or if any plans have been made for someone to relieve them. Assuming no to both ...

"I will get some food and furs, and join you. Then we can take turns at getting some sleep." Which she does, assuming no objections.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 15, 2008)

The kobolds cower before the mighty bugbear and acknowledge his demand to follow Ur'nagi.
Before taking the kobolds to their duties, Ur'nagi checks the captive bugbear once more, he is wounded, Floch-Ta beat him to his enjoyment, not to speak about the broken leg the bugbear have. Strangely, the bugbear smiles to her back. 
"Please, visit me later again" he whispers quietly.

Taking two brooms and the manacled kobolds to the entrance room, Ur'nagi watch them while the three goblin guards that guard the main entrance throw giggles and insults to the air. Throwing insults turn to throwing pebbles at the kobolds while scoring perfect hits. This is a good time to pass a boring shift.

Meanwhile in the prison: Mek is workless, his new servant Ur'nagi volunteered to take the two kobolds, leaving the _"Dwarf hunter"_ with nothing to do but take a good nap.

*Later that day* – Ik'gosh Ciki and the hobgoblins mercenaries return from the caravan ambush, the main hall bustles with activity and excitement as one unconscious, badly beaten male human and one struggling female human are brought back with several treasure crates that contain dried meat, fruits and a large container of silk fabrics.

*Time: late afternoon, the sun is about to set.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2008)

*Screech - Main Hall*

Screech strides nervously through the main hall. He hates to wait. _"Hopefully, this crazy goblin woman was successful. We need sacrifices for the ceremony. Better yet, perhaps only the hobgoblins return. I hate her "performances", "_he thinks.
As always he wears the chain shirt and the rapier he had taken from this strange small creature.

...

_"Hm, she has returned as well. Time to prepare me for the ceremony"_


----------



## doghead (Apr 15, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock



			
				Strahd said:
			
		

> ... Throwing insults turn to throwing pebbles at the kobolds while scoring perfect hits. This is a good time to pass a boring shift.




Ur'nagi strolls over to join the goblin guards. As one of them goes to throw a stone, she smacks him across the back of the head with the shaft of her spear.

"You think I have nothing better to do? Let them work. Sooner they finish, sooner I can go to my furs."

Her voice is calm, but her eyes cold.

[sblock=ooc]melee +5 shortspear (1d4+1), aiming for non-lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ciki Ik'gosh*

Ciki comes back with the hobgoblins looking unusually cheerfull. She leaves the hobgoblins to fend the prisoners and wanders aimlessly the hall. Her hair is apparently not cooperating as she tries to keep it of her face, but it just keeps falling back.

Finally she spots the witch-doctors standing in guard, which strikes her odd. They are not usually put in such menial work. She walks over to them and sits down just outside Nerrak's reach. She just sits there, staring at Nerrak, chewing something in her mouth and occasionally brushing her hair out of her eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Finally she spots the witch-doctors standing in guard, which strikes her odd. They are not usually put in such menial work. She walks over to them and sits down just outside Nerrak's reach. She just sits there, staring at Nerrak, chewing something in her mouth and occasionally brushing her hair out of her eyes.





Nerrak eyes Ciki suspiciously with his green-yellow catlike eyes. After several moments, he points his shortspear in her direction. "What you want, wench?"


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2008)

Ciki changes position a bit to get further of the spear and as she does so her pet rat crawls out of her sleeve. She picks the piece of meat from her mouth and gives it to the rat. Looking at Nerrak curiously she asks: "What're ye guarding, hmm? Is it the rock? Did you finds it? Can I sees it?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1) - Prison Room*

*Mek* naps quietly and lightly against the wall with his back to the door, eyes open and toward the cage, and waits for sunset to waken him and ready him for the new day.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ciki changes position a bit to get further of the spear and as she does so her pet rat crawls out of her sleeve. She picks the piece of meat from her mouth and gives it to the rat. Looking at Nerrak curiously she asks: "What're ye guarding, hmm? Is it the rock? Did you finds it? Can I sees it?"





Nerrak smiles, showing his sharp, jagged teeth. That rat looked like it would be a tasty morsel. The witchdoctor brings his spear back to a guard position and shrugs."You have heard. You know the Red Stone is within. We," Nerrak indicates himself and Suxm, "are first to bring back Red Stone. And now we guard it. Tok-Razul not be pleased if we let some puny wench like you in to look at rock."


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Nerrak smiles, showing his sharp, jagged teeth. That rat looked like it would be a tasty morsel. The witchdoctor brings his spear back to a guard position and shrugs."You have heard. You know the Red Stone is within. We," Nerrak indicates himself and Suxm, "are first to bring back Red Stone. And now we guard it. Tok-Razul not be pleased if we let some puny wench like you in to look at rock."



Ciki notices Nerrak's looks and hurriedly ushers Whisper back inside the sleeve. Flashing her own teeth she starts to respond. "Well I captur..." She suddenly stops and picks up a mushroom that was next to her feet, seemingly forgetting that she was even talking to Nerrak as she turns and heads to the main hall, cleaning the little mushroom of dirt.


----------



## doghead (Apr 16, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

_Outside the red rock room_

Ur'nagi watches Ciki through hooded eyes. The goblin wolf rider knows that they share some of the same problems. But Ur'nagi has never been able to work out quite what Ciki thinks. Half the time Ur'nagi is not sure that Ciki even realises that she as far as the rest of the tribe is concerned, she is a usurper.

_Perhaps it would be easier to be mad._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2008)

Evening falls and Mek's resting is disturbed when Floch-Ta brings into the prison a tied kicking and screaming female human under his right armpit. His left hand drags a rope tied human male, the human male is unconscious.
You free, me shift, you guard from middle of night.
Sadly, the two other bugbears haven't returned from the howling forest yet, leaving you and Floch-Ta to work in the slave's den. When they'll be back they'll join the shift.
The blind dwarf rest in the corner, he is trying to sleep. The two manacled kobolds snore in the other corner and the caged bugbear lay still and eyes the new comers.


*The Main Hall*
Cheers and joy rocks the cave walls of the large hall as goblin females prepare the area for the winter ceremony. The elite warriors were commanded to keep an eye on the mob and punish those who might disturb the preparations of this holy day.
In the meantime the adventuring party that went to the howling forest returned. They brought back a deer, a boar, squirrels and rabbits, unfortunately (to those who loved him), Fodash, a goblin warrior and one of the tribe's fisherman perished and was left for scavengers. But deaths of goblins are quite common so no grieve can be spotted in the main hall, the goblins are quite excited with the food that were brought and the upcoming ceremony.

[sblock=reneu1g – Tazrax]
Psst. Taz
Whispers Shragash. He is a goblin that is ranked as an elite guard like you.
I and Zipontz got plan, we teach manners filthy Nerrak and Suxm later this night, gonna beat him to his bones. He not hear me when I want see rock, you with us?
[/sblock]

Ik'gush Ciki is approached by Ber, he is one of the super elite guards. The super elite guards differ from the regular elite guards by their loyal to the Mogur and their strength. They are known to be heroes among the tribe for killing dwarfs and gnomes.
Ik'gush, you are summoned to Tok-Razul, you come with me now!


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ciki Ik'gosh*

Minding her own business, trying to figure out the pattern a spider is making with web, Ciki is startled by Ber. "Iaa!" With a surpriced yelp her first reaction is to run away from the scary male but she quickly gathers herself, remembering that she could burn his skin with just a word. Snatching the tiny spider she throws it away and hastily gathers some of the web, stuffing it to her pocket. With false submission she bows her head and follows the warrior.
_Hee, Tok-Razul gives me important duty. That'll show Nerrak._


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 17, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1) - Outside Warren*

*Mek* smiles evilly to the captive humanssss, pats *Floch-Ta* on the shoulder, and shakes his head in satisfaction and respect to his fellow hunter/prison-watcher. 

He points to the captive bugbear and says "Trchesk (goblin for: he who likes to bite the goblin hand that feeds him)." and then points to the captive bugbear and humans and rasps out "Separate. Safe.".

Seeing that many have returned in the last day or so, the Dwarf Hunter stealthily makes his way to outside the warrens, via the hidden entrance, to gos outside to watch for others that may return or those that may have knowingly followed.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=Strahd] 
* Taz *rocks back and forth, shifting his weight from one leg to the other. On one hand he wanted to see the rock so badly, on the other hand Nerrak and Suxm weren't ones he wanted to cross. Eventually, he leans in close to Shragash "I's with you if I gets ta see the rock, what's you planning?" [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Screech - Main Hall*

Screech nears Nerrak.
"Great... Nerrak... any... special... musics... for... ceremony?" He asks in his raspy voice.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

Nerrak nods at the goblin wardrummer as he approaches his guardpost from the great hall. "You play Hymn of Offering and Praise, and Ode to Magluyet. Play good. Play strong. The Lord of Darkness see all."


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Stretching to relieve her tired muscles, the wolf rider eyes Screech and Nerrek as they talk. Ur'nagi quite like the mad tempo and booming sounds of Screech's drum. But the music chosen is not too the wolf rider's taste. Anything to do with Madlub is not really to her taste.

Ur'nagi stays with the stone until it is collected for ceremony, and the responsibility for it has fallen on another. Then she heads off to the sleeping quarters. Hopefully she can grab a little more sleep before the ceremonies begin. If she is lucky, she will sleep through them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

*Screech*

Screech prepares himself. He looks after the big gong and paints his face and upperbody.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 22, 2008)

Summoned by the great priest, Ciki is being taken to the most unvisited place in the caves. Across the flooded room (#16) lies Tok Razul's quarters.
[sblock=Ciki]
A sleeping pallet marks the tribe’s high priest home, with few other personal items. The floor is covered with pentagrams, protective circles, and other arcane insignia incised into the stone.
Once there, Ciki's skin prickle and she imagines movement in the eyes corners, it gives her the creep.

You
He points to her.
Grind this to dust and put it in the bowl.
He gives you a boar's fangs and a dwarven skull shaped like a bowl.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Taz]
I can't see rock till ceremony, Nerrak won't show me, that is why we must beat him.
Fool trick wielder is trickery, he must be punished. 
[/sblock]

Ur'nagi! You lazy wench.
Says Ook, one of the elite goblin warriors that keeps the order in the main hall
Go and help the other females to prepare the hall.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

"Yes master. We make boom?" Being the tribe's only alchemists with Tok-Razul, she knew that it must be important, or he would have called for some other wench. Ciki takes a mortar and pestle from her belt-bag and starts the work, sitting crosslegged near the priest, spying around trying to see the thing that keeps buzzing just outside her vision.
[sblock=OOC]Just guessing here but since neither of the witch-doctors have craft alchemy I think that leaves Ciki and Tok-Razul as the only ones skilled in that. Can't really see the non-spellcasting goblins doing it  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

[sblock=Strahd] "Ok Shragash I's helps you get back at the trick wielder, he don't share, he be hurt then. What we got ta do?"  Taz says as his eyes gleam with hunger.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 23, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

From beneath her furs, Ur'nagi turns a baleful eye on the Ook.

"Go away Ook. I have been up all night and all day."

[sblock=ooc]If that provokes ook, so be it. Ur'nagi is tired and grumpy, ad if ook wants a fight, he can have one. Are weapons usually used in this sort of dispute? I am thinking no, but wanted to check.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 28, 2008)

*The winter Ceremony*

[sblock=Taz]
I donn’o, we just beat the hell out of him in the morning.
I know he sleeps over there!
He points to a place somewhere in the main hall.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ur’nagi]
Ook grunts.
You need to be taught manners … someday.
He turns and leaves.
[/sblock]

Hours pass and turmoil, cheers and joy springs as the Super elite guards enter the main hall, this is the sign that the Mogur (with the terrifying Ogre) is about to enter with Tok Razul.
Grrrrr... aloud grunt can be heard.
The Ogre carries the red Stone into the main hall, behind he walk the Mogur, and to his left the high priest.

O' lord of darkness and destruction, I plea before you, take this honorable tribute and enrich us with your dark blessings.
The High priest dances around the stone to the sound of Screech's drumming. The Two shamans (Nerrak and Suxm) chant in a low deep voice holy verses while prostration the stone with lowering and raising hand's motion.
T'avi li Ta' Avka!!!
Screams the high priest and snatch the dwarf skull like bowl from Ciki, he pours the grinded powder on the glowing rock.
Around the main hall, whispers, praise and awe like sounds raise and some of the goblins faint from excitement, other go mad and mumble incoherently, other stare and locked in illusions.
"Shhh' vuii'm, Achshaiv!!!"
Call the high priest in insanity.

Screams and shouts of panic rise from the back, as Dor Kursm the gnome head banger and Salvoroch the Elf slaver (the two other bugbears) drag the human male and female to the red stone.
"Ze besh' vilcha Adon Stani" 
Scream the priest to the roars of the mob. Two slashes of dagger and all is done, the high priest decapitate the humans head off and place them to drip on the stone.
The Ogre takes the human female body and rips her hands off. He then throws the human arms to Screech, to use them as drum sticks. Hopefully he'll use the arms like those before him and later he'll even carve the bones to new pair of sticks. This is an honorable gift, to have the bones of a ceremony. Every shaman gets to eat the one eye as a blessing. The witch doctors tend to get the teeth and ears for spell components.
Moments pass and all look upon the freakish priest, his eyes rolled back and you can see the white behind it.
He jams his hand into the male's open body, takes off the intestine and swirls it over his head.
"YAAAAA!!! The gift is accepted!!!!"
Once he approves the ceremony, mad dances begin around the main hall with shouts, cheers and joy. The dead corpses are thrown into the large boiling cauldron.

The goblins are going to party all night ... while the Mogur is going to party alone in the corner with 6 goblin wenches.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Satisfied, once the ritual is over, Mek will stealthily make his way to watch outside to make sure that nothing interrupts the post-ritual celebration.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Nerrak is truly charged from the ceremony; the shaman felt as if he could feel Maglubyet speak to him from the earth and darkness. The goblin was certain that the ceremony would bring the Dark Lord's favor to the tribe.

During the party, Nerrak socializes little, mainly watching with his cat-like eyes. He eats his fill of meat, but drinks little. He spends most of his time talking with Suxm, but eventually wanders over to speak to Screech. "You drum well today, Screech. I am sure Maglubyet is pleased. When will you carve your new drumsticks?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2008)

Taz will follow Mek outside and approaches the bugbear with some trepidation. 

"Psst...Dwarf Hunter. Comes here I gots some news youse might wants ta know."  Taz whispers to the bugbear from a shadowed alcove.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Mek looks suspiciously at the goblin for a moment, looks around for any trouble, and then makes his way to hear what the shifty goblin has to say.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2008)

"You knows Shragash, yes? and you knows how important Nerrak is yes? You wants to help hims, get glory for boths of us? " Taz continues to whisper to the bugbear, gaining more confidence as their discussion continues.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2008)

*Screech - Main Hall*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> During the party, Nerrak socializes little, mainly watching with his cat-like eyes. He eats his fill of meat, but drinks little. He spends most of his time talking with Suxm, but eventually wanders over to speak to Screech. "You drum well today, Screech. I am sure Maglubyet is pleased. When will you carve your new drumsticks?"



Screech is still soaked with sweat as the shaman approaches him. He is satisfied that he could show all the power of his performance. He still holds the appendages and shakes them as he speaks with Nerrak: "Soon... but... night... belongs... to... Maglubyet. Will... start... tomorrow."


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* stares coldly at *Taz*, fully expecting the minion to be wasting his time with their foolish and plotting goblin ways. 



[*OOC: *I am still trying to remember or find who Shragrash is ]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

*Ciki Ik'gosh*

After the ritual, for most of the night Ciki is taken by a crazed dance around and around the chamber. As she is in better fit than most goblin wenches she can actully keep up quite long. When she has finally exhausted herself she collapses in a heaving lump to a secluded spot along the wall.


----------



## doghead (Apr 29, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi watches the ceremony from a dark corner of the cavern. Her eyes are mere slits, her face is expressionless. She says nothing, and acknowledges no one. When the ceremony finishes, she turns and leaves.

She stalks through the passages. The sounds of revelry fades as she goes. The wolf den is warm and muggy. She mounts her wolf, and heads out into the cool darkness of the night.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2008)

Taz sees an answer isn't coming and so answers the cold stare with "Yes, wells Shragrash comes to see me before the ceremony, he says 'You wants to help me get back at that tricker Nerrak, he won'ts let me see the rock so we needs to beat him' I says yes, because I knows he would beats me if I said no. He says we beat him in the morning, so I's thinking youse is one of de bestest hiders I know. So I thinking youse hides around where Nerrak sleeps, and when me and Shragrash comes, you jumps out and the boths of us beats him. Nerrak is happy and we both gets glory for saving him. What you thinks?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Mek* eyes *Taz* more. He then shakes his head affirmatively. He then gestures 'I am watching you.' with one hand and then pads off to get into position.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2008)

Ooc – busy time at the university, I'll throw a post soon


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2008)

Morning comes and most of the goblins are fainted or sleep. Those unlucky are sent to guard the main entrance.

[sblock=Taz]
Shragash fell unconscious during the ceremony, so the whole "beating Nerrak" plan canceled.
[/sblock]

It is a new day for the goblins, those who want to do something except ordinary duties are welcome.

I'll give you three days, and then I'll post the continuation ... an interesting one.


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

Waking from her deep slumber Ciki crawls across the hall, trying to find any remains of the bodies to scavenge bones for her staff decoration. Being a shaman meant that she didn't really need to consern for the duties of other females. And her reputation meant it was too dangerous to try and force her, so she was usually left alone. She felt lonely, and scampered to Nerrak's sleeping place to wait for him to wake up. The witch-doctor's were the only ones who could even begin to understand her...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 8, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

Tired and cranky *Mek* makes his way find *Taz*. When he does find him the bugbear just stands in front of the goblin, and stares at him with red, angry eyes for a few moments.

He then shakes his head and stalks away to get some sleep.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2008)

Seeing the bugbear coming, Taz looks for a way out of this, but seeing none he'll keep his eyes on the ground and once Mek is gone breathes a sigh of relief and attempts to keep out of sight.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2008)

Nerrak wakes to find Ciki waiting for him. The witchdoctor eyes her suspiciously. "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

Ciki pouts for Nerrak and crosses her arms on chest. "No one want's to talk with me. They 'fraid I burn their heads. You and Suxm are only ones not 'fraid of me."


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2008)

Nerrak gestures in the direction of the common area. "They fear power. We have power, and crave more power. That scares them."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

*Screech - Main Hall*

After wakimg up, Sceech stats to search for a bowl to cook the appendages he won last "night". _First get rid of the flesh..._ he thinks, _than carve some new sticks_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 13, 2008)

A day pass and nothing out of the ordinary happens until noon. That is when orders begin to flow from the Mogur's lair. It seems that the high command is planning a raid versus several human farms that are located a half day trail from the village of  Ardeche. The Mogur decides to lead the raiding party. He takes Suxm as his spell caster, leaving crazy Tok Razul and his Ogre to rule the caves. All the Hobgoblins mercenaries, two bugbears, the super elite guards and several other lesser male warriors join the hopefully successful pillage.

Sadly, you haven't been chosen to participate in the glorified adventure, At the command of Tok Razul (And the intimidating fists of the Ogre) you are signed to help with the guarding of the slaves, and the two exits during the approaching night, the day to come and the next night until the raiding party returns.


----------



## Blackrat (May 13, 2008)

_"Can I play with the slaves?"_ Ciki whispers to Nerrak after the ogre has left them with the commands of Tok Razul.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

Nerrak shrugs. "Don't care. Maybe ask Mek?" he replies, indicating the brutish bugbear. "He usually in charge of slaves." Then the witchdoctor goes back to brooding about not being included in the raid. He had, after all, slain the giant centipede during their search for the red rock, therby saving his companions and ensuring the mission's success. Oh, well...such were the vagaries of life in a goblin tribe.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2008)

*Screech - Main Hall*

"Where... am... I... needed?" Screech asks, croaking. "Slaves... would... be... a... good... audience."


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

Taz will be doing his best to stay out of sight, especially knowing he might have bothered Mek, and with most goblins gone, this would be a good chance for the bugbear to take him out.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 13, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* wakes crankily when all the commotion and orders are being thrown about. 


The bugbear would definitely prefer to be hunting the huumans, at least they are some sport, but for now he is content to rest while guarding the slaves.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2008)

*If some of you want a reminder of the cave's layout, check the RG thread, you should know your home base perfectly and how to use it for your advantage.

Lack of goblin warrior to guard and fate wished that some of you guard together the main entrance during the hours before sunrise. Nerrak, Ur'nagi, Taz and Screech are among those "lucky ones" that guard this shift.
The guarding area (#12) is called "The Flint pit". it is another excavation site left behind by the long-vanished miners of the caves. This pot is bell-shaped, being wider at the bottom that the top, it is about 12 feet high, you guard the bottom, but when dangerous arrive you can quickly climb up the knobby sides to the narrow top. It was used last time, when a pack of wild dogs sniffed around and attacked the goblin guards.

Insane Ciki found herself a sleeping place not far from the weeping wall. Why? No one knows, but she is mad so no one really cares.

It's Mek's shift in the slave's den. The two kobolds (blue circles), the dwarf (Brown), and the wounded bugbear (orange) are all asleep. Morning is about to arrive and duties needs to be done. 

First rays of light, the sun is raising and we are back to the guarding post where Taz, Screech, Nerrak and Ur'nagi are:
Something is strange, you all go silence as you here a faint sound coming from the outside, a clattering voice of something, metal of some sort. Whoever he is or whatever it is, it having trouble to keep himself quiet.


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2008)

Hearing the noises Taz looks over at Nerrak "Nerrak, youse hear dat? Sometin's coming dis way? Whats we do? You wants me to go find out whats it is? I can be real sneaky-like you know? Should we go gets Mek or wakes up Ciki?" Taz pauses while catching his breath after the barrage of whispered questions to the ranking member of the tribe. 

Taz'll load his crossbow and have it ready should he see an enemy before they decide on an action plan.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 22, 2008)

ping


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

Nerrak nods at Taz. "Go," he says quietly. "Be sneaky. See who comes." With that, the witchdoctor readies his shortspear and shield.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

Taz nods in response to Nerrak's words and begins to sneak forward, knowing he doesn't have the time to go through the side entrance and around. Taz keeps his eyes peeled trying to see what has disturbed them, keeping his crossbow out and at the ready.

[sblock=ooc]M/S; Hide (1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=21) 
Spot (1d20=11) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

*Screech, the wardrummer*

Screech looks for a near sniping position and waits for the intruders, shortbow ready.

[sblock=ooc]Hide check (1d20+10=15) if i cannot take 20 or 10[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2008)

The hatred sun... it hurts the goblin's eyes.
Taz sneak along the mined passageway, to the edge where the sun rays shine on the entrance and where it is enough to see a clear line to the dirt path that zigzag to the entrance and the forested slope of the knoll.
Luckily, he knows the common tongue of the humans, and his sharp ears prick when he hears again the rattling noise.

Looks like the village elders are quite agitated by the recent massacre of the caravan. Otherwise, there is no reason why they sent a group of adventurers to finish the goblin menace for all. Taz spots a stout, ugly dwarf, the dwarf's full plate shackles like a rumbling thunder, causing noise all over the knoll, no matter how he tries to walk quietly, on his left hand strapped a big shield, in his other hand an intimidating battle axe, no question at all, this dwarf came to slew goblins. Behind him, less noisy, Taz spots a human, dressed with a shiny armor with a silver billet engraved in the center, the same symbol, dangling from his neck identify him as a local priest of some human god.
Another human of some sort, with pointy ears, could be a cross breed of some sort, walks behind them, his armor is light and he carries a bow and a sword. The last one is a human female, dressed in robes, she holds nothing but a leather case around her hips. They are heading to the entrance, they haven't noticed you yet.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Taz's eyes open wide with a combination of emotions, fear, excitement, and surprise. He sneaks back to the guard area and speaks to Nerrak

"Nerrak, I was the sneakiest I was. There are fours of them out there. There's a hated dwarf so louds in his heavy armor, a human with a symbol of one of their weak gods, nothing next to Maglubiyet. There's also a pointy-eared human with a bow and woman with robes on, she doesn't even have any armor at all. I tolds you I was sneaky, what we do now? We goes and gets the Dwarf Hunter?" Taz exclaims, while looking expectantly at witchdoctor.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

"Go, get Mek now." The goblin witchdoctor quickly climbs to the top of the flint pit, readies his weapons, and back into the shadows in hopes of being able to surprise the hated enemy. He motions Daggermouth to hide just outside the chamber toward the shelf, where the wolf is out of sight but close enough to rush in and savage a foe.

*Hide +6, ready action to throw spear (Attack +4, 1d4+1/x2)*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Screech, the wardrummer*

Screech takes a new hiding posistion near Nerrak and whispers at him in his raspy voice: "Let's... kill... woman... first... Perhaps... crazy... like... Ciki."
ooc: Hide+10


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Taz rushes over to the slave's den and whispers excitedly to Mek "Dwarf-Hunter, enemies are heres, they brings dwarves with axes with them. They's almost here, hurry". 

With that he'll turn around and rush back to the Flint Pit, scrambling up the knobby side and taking aim with his crossbow.

[sblock=ooc]
Hide +9, ready action to fire crossbow 1d20+5, 1d8 damage (aiming for either the half-breed or unarmored woman, whoever he sees first. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Nerrak nods at Screech and whispers. "Robes mean bad magics. Kill her first."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2008)

I'm ready.
Say Ur'nagi and ready her spear.

Ur'nagi sits at the bottom of the pit. She wait to run along the shaft to confront the intruders, Mek is also in the bottom.
The others are located around the low shaft, preparing ranged weapons. The entrance is dark, sunrays do not penetrate too deep, then whispers can be heard and light can be seen, the hatred foes lighted a torch and begin to enter cautiously.

[sblock=Human tongue]
The rattling armored dwarf whisper loudly enough for you to hear.
"Stupid humans with cursed eyes". They don't hear us, but they'll see the torch.
"Shut .p Go..sh .d ...dy"
[/sblock]

*last preparations...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 30, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

[*OOC:* Wow, I had no idea that is was set up like that. Very interesting. 

We all may want to hide in the entrances until at least one or two of them have climbed down about half way. We will have a great advantage then. No dex bonus plus possibly falling damage. We may be able to eliminate one person on a surprise round and possibly a second if our initiative is good.

If everyone in the open at the bottom they will be able to see us and then they have the advantage of height and we will be unable to effectively retaliate. 

We do not have time to flank them as I would prefer. Hiding in the entrances and ambushing them will probably get us the best results. 

Just a thought. =) 

Mek will be hiding in one of the entrances. ]


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

Nerrak crouches in the shadows of the corridor running toward the main hall, Daggermouth standing close by. The goblin readies his spear for a throw, nods to the wolf, and says a quick prayer to Maglubyet under his breath, asking for victory.


*
Cast resistance on self, +1 to saves
Hide +6, ready action to throw spear (Attack +4, 1d4+1/x2)

[sblock=Spells Prepared/Per Day]
Level 0 (DC13): 4 – Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
Level 1 (DC14): 3 – Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Summon Nature's Ally I
[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

Taz waits anxiously, he'll wait until they start to climb down before opening fire.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2008)

*The intruders*

The dark figure of the armored dwarf appears first. He is up in the entrance, ready to go down the sided shaft to the bottom of the upside-bell shaped cave. The dwarf scans with his eyes the surrounding but fails to see the hidden goblins. Behind him the walks the armored human priest, his metallic armor shines to the light of the torch that another human bear in the back. Behind the priest walks another human, his armor is light.

*the dashed line on the side view map indicates the route that goes along the wall to the bottom. Taz and Screech hide along this shaft. Nerrak lurks in the bottom, where this shaft drops to the cave's floor.
*Post surprise round.* Taz and Screech can see the third human. The others see only the priest and the dwarf. The female is not in the field of view.
Ciki is sleeping


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

*Screech*

Screech waited in his hiding place for the robed woman. _Bad magic the shaman said._ He draws a last breath, bend his bow with the humanoid sinew and shoots an arrow at her...

[sblock=ooc]
Delay untill the others attack. If the others wait, he will shoot at the woman. If not, he will target the third man.
shortbow (to hit, damage) (1d20+4=17, 1d4=2)

Initiative (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 13, 2008)

*Surprise round.*

Waiting for the adventurers to advance, so the vulnerable targets will be in range, the group waits, then Nerrak begins the assaults – he throws his spear towards the human in the light armor, the spear falls short and down to the cave's floor.

Screech waited in his hiding place for the robed woman. Bad magic the shaman said. He draws a last breath, bends his bow with the humanoid sinew and shoots an arrow at her. The arrow scratches the woman and she cries in agony. But before she could do anything, Taz fires a bolt, the bolt strikes the woman ni the chest and she falls back, screaming and crying, then silence. 

Kill!!! the female warrior cries, her motivation reaches new peaks and she runs up to the entrance to meet the dwarf in a battle face to face. 

[sblock=Actions]
Ciki – is sleeping. 
Priest (K) - Flatfooted
Nerrak –  Attack A, 5 [natural 1].
Wolf – nothing.
Screech – range attack Y, 17, dmg 2.
Human (A) - Flatfooted
Dwarf (T) - Flatfooted
Taz – range attack Y, 12, dmg 8.
Mage female (Y)- Flatfooted
Mek –  nothing.
Ur'nagi –  run to the entrance.

Active spells & Effects: 
Nerrak – resistance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

Nerrak frowns as he watches his badly thrown spear go nowhere. NO matter, though. He knew he wasn't greatest in actual combat; his power came from his closeness with Maglubyet through the dark, rich soil and rock of the earth. He had a few surprises for the intruders. Chanting in his native tongue, the goblin witchdoctor summons a midnight black wolf from thin air, which appears behind the enemy and immediately atttempts to savage the nearest of them.


*
Resistance in effect, +1 to saves

Cast Summon Nature's Ally I, summoning a wolf into square U38. Wolf immediately attacks "Y". Bite +3 (1d6+1 plus trip)


[sblock=Spells Prepared/Per Day]
Level 0 (DC13): 4 – Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
Level 1 (DC14): 3 – Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Summon Nature's Ally I
[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

Taz will frantically pull back the winch on his heavy crossbow and get ready for another shot, although he knows know that he's been detected his effectiveness is greatly diminished.

[sblock=OOC/Stats]
Reload x-bow, full round action
15/15 hp
19 AC/ 15 Touch/ 15 FF
F/R/W: +1/+5/+0
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

*Screech*

Drawing a bit of pork rind from his pouch and whispering an arcane word of power, Screech summons a layer of slippery grease below the intruders.

[sblock=OOC/Stats]
Casts gease. Tries to taget the squares, the dwarf and heavy armored human stand in.
12/12 hp
19 AC/ 14 Touch/ 15 FF
F/R/W: +4/+3/+2
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2008)

*Round 1.*

Back in the cave's tunnel, Ciki hears a faint sound and she wakes up, could it be remains of her dream, the dripping water from the weeping wall or something else?

The human priest reacts the fastest, he goes back to where the robed woman fell cowers, and chants a pray in the human tongue.

Nerrak frowns as he watches his badly thrown spear go nowhere. NO matter, though. He knew he wasn't greatest in actual combat; his power came from his closeness with Maglubyet through the dark, rich soil and rock of the earth. He had a few surprises for the intruders. Chanting in his native tongue, the goblin witchdoctor summons a midnight black wolf from thin air, which appears behind the enemy and immediately attempts to savage the prone woman.

Drawing a bit of pork rind from his pouch and whispering an arcane word of power, Screech summons a layer of slippery grease below the intruders. The heavy armored dwarf crushes to the ground immediately, cursing and shouting. "Gobbos rats down there!!". He tries to get up and move but fails.

Let me. Calls the light armored human, he takes out a flute and plays a horrible melody that sounds like Elvish rhythm. From out of nowhere, a sparkling lights dance all around the bottom of the cave, illuminating hideouts. "There!" the human calls, pointing his finger to where Screech and Nerrak are. 

Taz will frantically pull back the winch on his heavy crossbow and get ready for another shot, although he knows know that he's been detected his effectiveness is greatly diminished. 

Ur'nagi rushes to the fallen dwarf and tries to stab him, but alas, she fails to penetrate the plate armor.


[sblock=Actions]
Ciki – listen check [Success], awakening. 
Priest (K) – cast a spell on Y.
Nerrak –  Cast Summon Nature's Ally I
Summoned wolf – Attack Y 21, dmg 5.
Nerrak's Wolf – nothing.
Screech – Casts grease V34:U35.
Human (A) – cast a spell.
Dwarf (T) – Ref save vs. Grease [Fail], tries to walk at half speed, balance check [Fail]
Taz – Load heavy crossbow
Mage female (Y)- casting defensively, concentration [Success].   
Mek –  nothing.
Ur'nagi –  move to V33, attack Dwarf 6.

Active spells & Effects: 
Nerrak – resistance.
Grease - V34:U35
[/sblock]

*I'll resume the posting after 30.6


----------



## renau1g (Jun 20, 2008)

Angered at the light brought down here by the human, especially accompanied by that accursed music Taz hisses at their enemies, "Youse made mistake coming here, now we eats your bones" Taz hisses in broken common. 

Smiling a twisted grin as he fires a bolt at the human with the flute, hoping to stop him from continuing with his words.

After his attack, Taz realized their comrade Ciki wasn't around. Thinking that she could be useful, despite her obvious insanity he yells out in the goblin tongue "Ciki, we's need your help! Hurry! " hoping to catch her attention.

[sblock=Actions]
**Note: I'll be gone from 29.6 - 6.7 so I thought I'd post now to avoid slowing things down**
Heavy X-Bow Attack; Damage (1d20+5=12, 1d8=6) 

15/15 hp
19 AC/ 15 Touch/ 15 FF
F/R/W: +1/+5/+0
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2008)

Nerrak cackles, a bit crazily, as his summoned wolf attacks. Then he begins another spell, chanting a rhyme in the common tongue as he does so in an attempt to frighten the humans:

"Goblins kill with goblin spell
Maglubyet's power send you straight to hell
Fire and flame to end your life
Nerrak finishes you off with knife!"

As he finishes, the witchdoctor's hand bursts into vibrant flame, and Nerrak hurls it at the foe.


*Hey renau1g, I've been using orange for Nerrak's speech...do you want me to change colors?

Resistance in effect, +1 to saves

Strahd: Can Daggermouth reach the enemy? If so, he will charge in to attack.

Summoned wolf continues to attack "Y". Bite +3 (1d6+1 plus trip)...also, if the human priest cast a spell last round, did it get an Attack of Opportunity?

Nerrak casts Produce Flame; ranged touch attack +4 vrs "Y." If Y is down, then target will be "K." Damage 1d6+2/x2. (Move as necessary to attack them. So like E48/49)


[sblock=Spells Prepared/Per Day]
Level 0 (DC13): 4 – Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
Level 1 (DC14): 3 – Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Summon Nature's Ally I
[/sblock]*


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Ciki scratches her fangs wondering what the noice is when she hears someone shouting for her name. _Spirits are calling?_ She gets up and scurries towards the noice, turning into run when she realizes there's a fight going on and ushers Whisper to hide in the folds of her garment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

Nearly repeating his actions, Screech draws a bit of pork rind from his pouch and whispers the same arcane word of power, this time trying to grease the flute ending the horrible music.

[sblock=OOC/Stats]
Casts gease at the flute.

12/12 hp
19 AC/ 14 Touch/ 15 FF
F/R/W: +4/+3/+2
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ur'nagi, AC 18 (t 14, ff 15), hp 19/19.*

ic - Yar Gock

The unwanted warrior lets out a wild, undulating battle cry, stabbing at the prone dwarf. This is where Ur'nagi was born to be, at the front, in the thick of the fighting. Blood pounds in her ears. Her iron spearhead screeches a it struggles to gap in the dwarf's heavy armour.

In the back of her mind a small, quiet voice whispers, "You must fall back, draw them in deeper where they can be surrounded and destroyed. They must not be permitted to retreat, to escape and inform the humans of our location."

"Later," hisses Ur'nagi. "When I have killed this dwarf."

[sblock=ooc]Attack/Damage (1d20+6=12, 1d4+1=5)
AoO Attack, Damage (if needed) (1d20+6=16 [10, 6], 1d4+1=5 [4, 1])

Maybe enough with the prone penalty to AC, assuming that he is still down when Ur'nagi's turn comes around.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2008)

*Round 2.*

Ciki scratches her fangs wondering what the noice is when she hears someone shouting for her name. Spirits are calling? She gets up and scurries towards the noice, turning into run when she realizes there's a fight going on and ushers Whisper to hide in the folds of her garment.

The human priest swings his mace to the summoned wolf and almost breaks the animal's skull, the wolf shrieks in pain.

Nerrak cackles, a bit crazily, as his summoned wolf attacks. Then he begins another spell, chanting a rhyme in the common tongue as he does so in an attempt to frighten the humans:
"Goblins kill with goblin spell
Maglubyet's power send you straight to hell
Fire and flame to end your life
Nerrak finishes you off with knife!"
As he finishes, the witchdoctor's hand bursts into vibrant flame, and Nerrak hurls it at the foe, but his aiming skill fails him again and the sphere strikes the cave's wall.

Nearly repeating his actions, Screech draws a bit of pork rind from his pouch and whispers the same arcane word of power, this time trying to grease the flute ending the horrible music. The agile human maintain his balance and begins another song, an inspiring one that tells about a band of dwarves that destroyed a clan of goblins.

The songs seems quite inspiring and the dwarf raise to his feet, with a quick leap the well built dwarf tries to bash Ur'nagi out of the way and down to the cave's bottom. The dwarf is too much for Ur'nagi, he is very strong and stout. The goblin female swings her spear but it bounces off the dwarf's plate, the next thing she see if the dwarf's grinning face further and further away as she plunge down to cave's bottom.

Angered at the light brought down here by the human, especially accompanied by that accursed music Taz hisses at their enemies, "Youse made mistake coming here, now we eats your bones" Taz hisses in broken common. Smiling a twisted grin as he fires a bolt at the human with the flute, hoping to stop him from continuing with his words. The bolts files into the cave's wall.
After his attack, Taz realized their comrade Ciki wasn't around. Thinking that she could be useful, despite her obvious insanity he yells out in the goblin tongue "Ciki, we's need your help! Hurry!", hoping to catch her attention.

The woman raise from her prone cover to her knees, she immediately cast a spell, now it her turn to cast grease on the cave's floor, catching Nerrak and his wolf unprepared, the entrance to the rest of the den in "blocked" by a slippery substance. Nerrak crushes on the ground while his wolf maintains balance.

[sblock=Actions]
Ciki – move to R37. 
Priest (K) – Attack wolf 16, dmg 8.
Nerrak – casts Produce Flame, range touch Y 8. Ref. save vs.  grease [Fail]
Summoned wolf – Attack K 12. Ref save vs. Grease [Success]
Nerrak's Wolf – nothing.
Screech – Casts grease V36:U37.
Human (A) – Ref save vs. Grease [Success], inspire courage.
Dwarf (T) – Ref save vs. Grease [Success], Bull rush Ur'nagi [Success]
Taz – range attack A 12.
Mage female (Y)- casting defensively, concentration [Success], grease T35/S36.   
Mek –  ...
Ur'nagi –  AoO T 15, Bull rush [Fail], dmg 12.

Active spells & Effects: 
Nerrak – resistance.
Grease - V34:U35
[/sblock]

Ur'nagi and Mek can post new actions


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 6, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* growls as he appears from the darkness like a stalking cat, flanking the intruder, and slashes - with his dwarven war axe hungrily seeking clansmen blood.


[*OOC:* I'm back, and I'll be unconscious here in a moment.  ]


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2008)

ic - Yar Gock

Darkness crashes down on Ur'nagi. A hammer blow driving the air from her lungs. For a moment everything is quiet, peaceful. Everything is gone.

Sucking in air, Ur'nagi surges to her feet. "I'm all right," she snarls. Pain lances through her body. Her vision blurs and the cave swims before her eyes. She coughs, it comes up bloody. _Not all right. Something is broken inside._ Looking down, Ur'nagi notices that she still holds her spear in her hand. She takes it as a sign. She is not finished fighting.

Ur'nagi glances around the chamber. _Four. There are still four._

"Split their forces. Use the tunnel choke points," she wheezes. It hurts to speak. There is no air in her lungs. But the other goblins should know. It is how they fight.

Ur'nagi watches Mek stalk off up the ledge towards the invaders. With one last glance around the chamber, she makes a decision.

"Get Wolf."

[sblock=ooc]Intention: Run to wolf chamber and get Wolf. Mount up and head on back to the fight. I'll leave you to work out how long that takes, Strahd.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2008)

Ciki comes running and screaming past the bend in the tunnel and comes to a screeching halt as she sees the other goblins. It is impossible to tell wether she starts a strange dance or hurt her foot but she makes a few spins hopping on one foot, all the while screaming words.

EDIT: Okay I modified it a bit after taking a long look at the map. Ciki is holding back waiting untill she sees the enemy...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 7, 2008)

FreeXenon said:


> *Mek* growls as he appears from the darkness like a stalking cat, flanking the intruder, and slashes - with his dwarven war axe hungrily seeking clansmen blood.
> 
> 
> [*OOC:* I'm back, and I'll be unconscious here in a moment.  ]




Check the side view map - you are at the bottom, the dwarf is way up


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Hearing Urnagi's commands, Taz debates the actions and decides the tactics are sound. He moves as quickly as he can through the females grease filled area and moves down the tunnel away from the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
Balance Check (1d20+1=19) 
Can move at 1/2 speed through area, double move action -> end up at N38 (I believe I did it correctly)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Screech moves further back into the cave, too. Following his intuition, he first uses his magic to cause the walls behind the intruders to echoing heavy boot steps.

[sblock=ooc]cast ghost sound to confuse the enemy group. Then move with the others back.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1)*

*Mek* stays hidden in the tunnel, poised and ready to attack when the intruders make themselves available.



[*OOC:* Sideview makes a big difference.]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Nerrak stands, growls angrily, and hurls another fistful of flame, this time aiming it at the human female that had cast the spell. His summoned wolf disappears, the witchdoctor not having the power to hold the beast any longer.


*Resistance in effect, +1 to saves

Strahd: Can Daggermouth reach the enemy? If so, he will charge in to attack.

Produce Flame: ranged touch attack +4 vrs human female; Damage 1d6+2/x2. 


[sblock=Spells Prepared/Per Day]
Level 0 (DC13): 4 – Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
Level 1 (DC14): 3 – Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Summon Nature's Ally I
[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Strahd: Can _Daggermouth_ reach the enemy? If so, he will charge in to attack.




The only way for daggermouth to reach the NPCs is from the narrow low tunnel that runs along the wall to the entrance


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: No problem, Strahd...instead, Daggermouth goes tearing off deeper into the caverns, barking and growling to rouse/summon more goblin defenders. Let the horde fall upon the intruders!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2008)

*Round 3.*

Ciki comes running and screaming past the bend in the tunnel and comes to a screeching halt as she sees the other goblins. It is impossible to tell wether she starts a strange dance or hurt her foot but she makes a few spins hopping on one foot, all the while screaming words.

The human priest swings his mace again at the summoned wolf, this time he crushes the mace on the wolf's head, breaking the skull, the wolf is dead.

Nerrak stands and balance himself on the greasy surface, he growls angrily, and hurls another fistful of flame, this time aiming it at the human female that had cast the spell, but alas, the sorceress already raised her defenses, the ball of flickering flame explodes on her invisible shield.

Screech moves further back into the cave, too. Following his intuition, he first uses his magic to cause the walls behind the intruders to echoing heavy boot steps.

[sblock=human tongue]
There are more goblins in the back, I'll take care of them.
[/sblock]
Calls the musician human and jogs to the rear and out of sight. His horrible soft elven music still echoes in the cave's hall.

I'm coming to get Ya' filthy gobbos. 
Shout the dwarf in the goblin tongue and strides along the stairs to where Taz stands, and tries to throw the little goblin from the low cliff. Poor Taz is not a match for this strong dwarf and is thrown away like Ur'nagi to the bottom of the cave, luckily, he stood much lower and suffers only bruises.

Taz rise to his feet and flee as quickly as he can through the females grease filled area and down the tunnel away from the enemy.

The woman crawls steadily on the greasy area and behind the low tunnel forward and calls to her party members in the human tongue.
[sblock=human tongue]
I have some surprise for those sneaks, keep them at bay.
[/sblock]

Darkness crashes down on Ur'nagi. A hammer blow driving the air from her lungs. For a moment everything is quiet, peaceful. Everything is gone. Sucking in air, Ur'nagi surges to her feet. 
*"I'm all right,"* 
she snarls. Pain lances through her body. Her vision blurs and the cave swims before her eyes. She coughs, it comes up bloody. Not all right. Something is broken inside. Looking down, Ur'nagi notices that she still holds her spear in her hand. She takes it as a sign. She is not finished fighting. Ur'nagi glances around the chamber. Four. There are still four. 
*"Split their forces. Use the tunnel choke points,"*
 she wheezes. It hurts to speak. There is no air in her lungs. But the other goblins should know. It is how they fight. Ur'nagi watches Mek stalk off up the ledge towards the invaders. With one last glance around the chamber, she makes a decision.
*"Get Wolf."*

Mek stays hidden in the tunnel, poised and ready to attack when the intruders make. themselves available

[sblock=Actions]
Ciki – delay action. 
Priest (K) – Attack wolf 18, dmg 6.
Nerrak – casts Produce Flame, range touch Y 11. 
Nerrak's Wolf – run barking to the main hall to M37 (half move to avoid the greasy area), balance [Success].
Screech – cast ghost sound, move to P38 (half move to avoid the greasy area) balance [Success]. 
Human (A) – move to U40.
Dwarf (T) – Bull rush Taz [Success]
Taz – Bull rush [Fail], dmg 5. balance [Success], move to N38. 
Mage female (Y)- half move crawling to V34.   
Mek –  ready action
Ur'nagi –  move to Q37 (half move to avoid the greasy area) balance [Success].

Active spells & Effects: 
Nerrak – resistance.
Grease - V34:U37
Grease – T35:S36
[/sblock]

ooc: Ciki and Mek can post a new action for this round.
so wait a little bit with new posts, I want to finish this round first.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2008)

Ciki sees the Bearded Demon rumbling down the tunnel and her first instinct is to run back the way she came. But she holds her nerves and starts incanting a spell. A crack of pure darkness forms around her fingers and she hurls it forward to strike at the dwarf, and burn his flesh under the armor.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile at the dwarf. 1d4+1 damage [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1; HP: 11/11)*

When the *dwarf* is in range *Mek* will strike him from hiding with all of his fury and rage [+7 + (?surprise?) @ 1d10 +8].


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

*If anyone is wounded, please post your current hit points...Nerrak has cure light wounds, but I don't know who needs it.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2008)

*Completing Round 3.*

Mek stays hidden in the tunnel, poised and ready to attack when the intruders make themselves available, due the reason that the dwarf is still striding along the narrow tunnel, Mek remain hidden.

Ciki sees the Bearded Demon rumbling down the tunnel and her first instinct is to run back the way she came. But she holds her nerves, asks for a death wish and starts incanting a spell. A crack of pure darkness forms around her fingers and she hurls it forward to strike at the dwarf, and burn his flesh under the armor.

[sblock=Actions]
Ciki – Magic missile vs. dwarf, 3 dmg. 
Mek –  ready action
[/sblock]

You can use the same map from my previous post.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1; HP: 11/11)*

*Mek* will stay hidden until the *dwarf* comes close enough to strike and then he will crush the little bearded devil (and hopefully live to see 2nd level).


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that he's safely out of range of the dreaded light of the humans, Taz will spend a few seconds and struggle back the draw of his crossbow. Once completed, he drops another bolt into the chamber and turns his attention to the tunnel he just came from. 

[sblock=ooc]
Pretty simple round for Taz. Full round action, reload the crossbow (man, I need rapid reload, maybe if we live long enough )
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2008)

ping


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

Screech continues his rush to the ambush area, drawing his rapier as he moves.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2008)

Ciki continues her dance, making another spin and sending another pitch-black glob towards the dwarf. No matter how well he tries to dodge, there's no escape from the shaman's wrath.

OOC: Another MM, 1d4+1 damage...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 9, 2008)

ping ... I'm quite busy to post the next round, so I just ping this thread so it will not get lost.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2008)

*Round 4*

Ciki continues her dance, making another spin and sending another pitch-black glob towards the dwarf. No matter how well he tries to dodge, there's no escape from the shaman's wrath.

Nerrak do not want to endanger himself or his wolf, so they both withdraw to the back, behind the greasy surface. It is better going with the flow then to remain alone, waiting to death.

Screech runs like the entire hell is chasing him to the main hall.

The musician, from up above, ignores the greasy area and take aim at Ciki, the arrow pierce the shaman's shoulder, causing her to twitch in pain.

The dwarf steps to the cave's floor, he grins to himself at the running goblin, not paying attention to the lurking Bugbear. Then with a surprise Mek sprints forward and strikes the dwarf. Without hesitation the dwarf counter attack hits Mek in the chest, clearly this dwarf is strong.

Now that he's safely out of range of the dreaded light of the humans, Taz will spend a few seconds and struggle back the draw of his crossbow. Once completed, he drops another bolt into the chamber and turns his attention to the tunnel he just came from.

[sblock=Actions]
Ciki – Magic missile vs. dwarf, 5 dmg. 
Priest (K) – cast a spell.
Nerrak – moving to the back O 39. 
Nerrak's Wolf – run barking to the main hall to T25 
Screech – Run to O30. 
Human (A) – move to V36, Balance check [Success], Range attack Ciki 21, dmg 6.
Dwarf (T) – Attack Mek 19, dmg 7.
Taz – Reload crossbow. 
Mage female (Y)- half move crawling to S34.   
Mek –  ready action, Attack dwarf 20, dmg 5.
Ur'nagi –  move to N31.

Active spells & Effects: 
Nerrak – resistance.
Grease - V34:U37 (This is way up from the cave's floor)
Grease – T35:S36
[/sblock]

You can refer to the up view only. Most of the battle is occurring on the cave's floor now, so no need for side view.
Sorry for the slow posting, I have a lot to do.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

Taz realizes that Mek isn't with them and wanting to score points with the larger goblinoid, he rushes back down the tunnel. Standing next to Ciki, Taz lowers his crossbow, aims at the dwarf, and lets a bolt fly, hoping it strikes true.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to R37
Standard: Shoot x-bow at dwarf
X-Bow attack (incl. +1 for PBS); Damage (1d20+6=18, 1d8=1) 

Damage should be 2, +1 from PBS, Taz has Precise Shot also, so no penalty for firing into melee.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 14, 2008)

*Mek (Bugbear Ranger 1; HP: 4/11*

The pain from dwarf's blade, the feeling of his own blood trickling down the inside of his armor and down his chest; the rank smell of beer drenched dwarven beard hair only enrage the Bugbear further to desire one thing..... dwarven blood. Mek can hear his own dwarven war axe calling for it, needing it, wanting to bathe itself in it... 

The *Dwarf Hunter* slashes cruelly at the *dwarf* while croaking out a raspy battle cry. He slides back 30' through the greased cave floor, hoping to displace Ciki, beckoning the dwarf with his hand farther into the bowels of their cave and closer to his allies. Perhaps separating the fool-hardy dwarf from his allies making him easier prey and making him choose bugbear blood or cowardice....


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2008)

Seeing the lost of interest and adding my absence of time to run this one. I decided to close this game. Who knows maybe I'll re-open this game in the future. 
sorry and thanks to those who played.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, thanks for your time and this enjoyable the game. 
Good Luck. 

I will be around.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to see this one let go, I was anxious to see if we could over come those adventurers with their sneaky magic 

Have a good one Strahd, hope to see you Against the Giants (hurry up and find me  )


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

I will miss it, too. I wasn't that long in your game, but I enjoyed the change of perspective and your really good maps.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

I will be here if you restart the game, Strahd...just let me know.


----------

